# Archivo: a new app for archiving TiVo recordings



## fflewddur

Hi all,

I've been working on a new app (Archivo) to easily archive recordings from a TiVo to a personal computer, and I think its ready for its first test release.

The only configuration it needs is for you to enter your MAK; everything else should just work. It'll automatically search for TiVos on your local network and list all of the recordings it finds. Select a recording and click _Archive_ to start the archive process. You can save the file using a few different device presets, or as a standard H.264 video. Commercials will be automatically removed, though you can disable this feature in the preferences.

I've only been able to test Archivo with my own TiVo (an older Premiere), so I've no idea how well it works with different models. This is a test release to gather feedback and gauge interest; don't expect everything to work perfectly yet 

Archivo requires Java 8 and a Series 4 or newer TiVo. It also requires FFmpeg, Comskip, and HandBrake, but I've put together installers for Mac OS X and Windows that include these tools.

If you find a problem, I'd appreciate it if you could report it at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues. I've already started a list there of some future features I'd like to incorporate, but I want to make sure the basics (downloading recordings, removing commercials, and converting to standard formats) are working well before adding new features.

Archivo is Free Software; if you'd like to get involved in its development, you can find the source code on GitHub.


----------



## Fofer

Sweet! This looks amazing! Can't wait to try it out! Kudos and thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra

What do you recommend to return the archive for viewing?


----------



## waynomo

Thank you for doing this!

I am interested in understanding where Archivo fits into the TiVo landscape. Can you give some more explanation of why you created it and whats different about it than other TiVo tools that are out there.


----------



## fflewddur

JoeKustra said:


> What do you recommend to return the archive for viewing?


I've never tried to do this with a TiVo; I keep all of my media in iTunes and stream it to an AppleTV. A built-in preset that will work well for one of the TiVo streaming applications sounds like a good feature to add.


----------



## fflewddur

waynomo said:


> I am interested in understanding where Archivo fits into the TiVo landscape. Can you give some more explanation of why you created it and whats different about it than other TiVo tools that are out there.


Sure, I wanted a tool for transferring recordings from my TiVo to either my Macbook (for watching while traveling) or my PC desktop (for long-term archiving). That meant a cross-platform app. I also wanted to be able to share the tool with family and friends, most of whom don't have a CS background: that meant developing something that will "just work" out of the box, no configuration required. And most importantly, I _wanted_ to build it 

Archivo, as the name suggests, is aimed at archiving recordings. It's not a control center or remote control for TiVos. There are excellent TiVo programs out there that have far more features than Archivo ever will, but those features come at a cost: complexity. By focusing on one primary use case, Archivo can (hopefully) do it very well while remaining very easy to use.

Now, whether it _does_ work well is the question I'm trying to answer by making a public test release


----------



## Fofer

I tested it out this morning on my MacBook Pro, and it worked very well! Easy and elegant. I suspect it'll end up replacing the tools I used previously for this sort of thing.

Thanks for the great work on this, fflewddur! It's really appreciated. Looking forward to following its development.


----------



## fflewddur

Fofer said:


> I tested it out this morning on my MacBook Pro, and it worked very well! Easy and elegant. I suspect it'll end up replacing the tools I used previously for this sort of thing.


Awesome, glad to hear it worked! Mind if I ask what type of TiVo you used it with?


----------



## Fofer

fflewddur said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it worked! Mind if I ask what type of TiVo you used it with?


Roamio Plus, upgraded with an internal 4 TB drive.


----------



## fflewddur

Fofer said:


> Roamio Plus, upgraded with an internal 4 TB drive.


Thanks, that's the first confirmation I've had that Archivo works with Roamio devices!


----------



## Necromancer2006

Is there a way to put the recordings back onto a TiVo or play the recordings using Plex or AppleTV or Chromecast?


----------



## JoeKustra

Necromancer2006 said:


> Is there a way to put the recordings back onto a TiVo or play the recordings using Plex or AppleTV or Chromecast?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10663271#post10663271


----------



## Fofer

Plex should work fine with any installed Plex Media Server, too. Archivo creates video files like any other.


----------



## fflewddur

Necromancer2006 said:


> Is there a way to put the recordings back onto a TiVo or play the recordings using Plex or AppleTV or Chromecast?


Yeah, I add the archived videos to iTunes and stream them to my Apple TV all the time.


----------



## unitron

You really should call it "ArchiVo".


----------



## billpiper

Looks great. Is the default audio AAC 2.0? Any way to set to AC3?


----------



## fflewddur

billpiper said:


> Looks great. Is the default audio AAC 2.0? Any way to set to AC3?


Yes, the default audio is AAC 2.0, but the Apple TV and H.264 High Profile presets also pass through the AC3 track. A preset editor is one of the features I'd like to add, but at the moment the presets are hard-coded.


----------



## ncbill

Minimum system requirements for OS X?

Wouldn't even launch under 10.6.8.


----------



## fflewddur

ncbill said:


> Minimum system requirements for OS X?
> 
> Wouldn't even launch under 10.6.8.


Archivo requires Java 8, which I believe is only supported on Mac OS X 10.7+. Can you confirm that you're running Java 8? It should display a warning if it can't find a recent-enough Java installation; are any error messages displayed?

Update: Yeah, https://www.java.com/en/download/faq/java_mac.xml#otherjava confirms that Java 8 is only supported on Mac OS X 10.7.3 and newer.


----------



## jrtroo

Things like this are what makes this community great. Thanks.

If you want more testers- may be worth posting a link to the Bolt or Roamio forums. Lots of folks there upgrading and needing to archive from older boxes...


----------



## Fofer

Good idea. 

But when upgrading from one TiVo to another, wouldn't they want to transfer recordings to the new box, and not to their computer?


----------



## fflewddur

jrtroo said:


> Things like this are what makes this community great. Thanks.
> 
> If you want more testers- may be worth posting a link to the Bolt or Roamio forums. Lots of folks there upgrading and needing to archive from older boxes...


Thanks for the suggestion; I'll do that for the next test release


----------



## jrtroo

Fofer said:


> Good idea.
> 
> But when upgrading from one TiVo to another, wouldn't they want to transfer recordings to the new box, and not to their computer?


While some may prefer that, having this available would make many folks happy as a one-step backup for their old box. There are several ways to move it back like pytivo, or to view it, like Plex.


----------



## ncbill

yep, thanks, will try it again after I upgrade to 10.9 (once I figure out how to virtualize my rock solid 10.6.8 install)



fflewddur said:


> Archivo requires Java 8, which I believe is only supported on Mac OS X 10.7+. Can you confirm that you're running Java 8? It should display a warning if it can't find a recent-enough Java installation; are any error messages displayed?
> 
> Update: Yeah, https://www.java.com/en/download/faq/java_mac.xml#otherjava confirms that Java 8 is only supported on Mac OS X 10.7.3 and newer.


----------



## Gary-B

Doesn't seem to like Win 7 64 bit. looks like it starts then disappears.


----------



## fflewddur

Gary-B said:


> Doesn't seem to like Win 7 64 bit. looks like it starts then disappears.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to get a Win 7 64-bit virtual machine setup for testing.


----------



## jtdon99

fflewddur said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to get a Win 7 64-bit virtual machine setup for testing.


Running Win 7 Ultimate here with no problems on Archivo.


----------



## fflewddur

Gary-B said:


> Doesn't seem to like Win 7 64 bit. looks like it starts then disappears.


If it fails during startup, it's likely a problem with Java. Can you confirm you have Java 8 Update 40 or newer installed? Specifically, if you click Start->Run and type in "cmd" to start a command prompt, then type "java -version" at the command prompt, it should report that you're running Java 1.8.0_40 or higher.


----------



## Gary-B

fflewddur said:


> If it fails during startup, it's likely a problem with Java. Can you confirm you have Java 8 Update 40 or newer installed? Specifically, if you click Start->Run and type in "cmd" to start a command prompt, then type "java -version" at the command prompt, it should report that you're running Java 1.8.0_40 or higher.


That was it. Was running Java 8 build 31. Updated to build 60 and all is well.
Thanks


----------



## ninjaFred

Works great on El Capitan with a TiVo Bolt. Straightforward and elegant. Love it.


----------



## KillerBeagle

I had a few startup problems:

couldn't download the Windows installer from Chrome, had to use IE and resume interrupted transfer 5 times
must run as administrator if installed in Program Files (x86) default location, due to permissions; easier to move to its own directory
desktop shortcut doesn't work as is because jar files aren't executable by default on my Win7 system for whatever reason; added "java -jar " in front of command
Java 8 is not sufficient to run properly. I had HotSpot 8 update 31 installed, but it failed because javafx.scene.control.Dialog is not included. That class isn't included until JavaFX 8.0.40. I updated to update 60 and it's working.

Now that it's running I'm looking forward to testing out the features. The GUI looks great!


----------



## EWiser

Here is my problem I have two tivo's on my account. Both have the same media access key.
So only one of them shows up and it is not the main Tivo. What is the problem here. Both are on the same network.


----------



## sjacobs

This looks pretty good so far - I had initial problem where window would disappear due to Java 8 being at level 31 - updated to latest and that was fixed. I tried it on several episodes of The Voice - so far so good. I especially like the default naming of the file that includes the season and episode in a format that should work well with Plex - which I use to serve everything up. BTW - this is running on Windows 10. I have the commercial removal turned on - how solid is this feature at this point? I have used other software in the past - like VideoRedo - and its commercial detection isn't bad - but not something I would be comfortable with without being able to manually review and adjust? Any thoughts to adding that capability in the future?


----------



## lpwcomp

EWiser said:


> Here is my problem I have two tivo's on my account. Both have the same media access key.
> So only one of them shows up and it is not the main Tivo. What is the problem here. Both are on the same network.


All TiVos on the same account are _*supposed*_ to have the same MAK, otherwise you couldn't transfer or stream between them. What should be different are their names and IP addresses.


----------



## fflewddur

EWiser said:


> Here is my problem I have two tivo's on my account. Both have the same media access key.
> So only one of them shows up and it is not the main Tivo. What is the problem here. Both are on the same network.


I'm not sure what the problem might be; the next test release will have improved logging features to help diagnose these types of problem. I only have one TiVo myself, so I can't test with multiple devices.


----------



## fflewddur

sjacobs said:


> I have the commercial removal turned on - how solid is this feature at this point? I have used other software in the past - like VideoRedo - and its commercial detection isn't bad - but not something I would be comfortable with without being able to manually review and adjust? Any thoughts to adding that capability in the future?


I'm using Comskip for commercial detection, which does have a UI for reviewing the commercial cut points, but it's not enabled right now. That's definitely a good idea for a future enhancement.


----------



## fflewddur

KillerBeagle said:


> couldn't download the Windows installer from Chrome, had to use IE and resume interrupted transfer 5 times
> must run as administrator if installed in Program Files (x86) default location, due to permissions; easier to move to its own directory
> desktop shortcut doesn't work as is because jar files aren't executable by default on my Win7 system for whatever reason; added "java -jar " in front of command
> Java 8 is not sufficient to run properly. I had HotSpot 8 update 31 installed, but it failed because javafx.scene.control.Dialog is not included. That class isn't included until JavaFX 8.0.40. I updated to update 60 and it's working.


Thanks, I'll take a look at this installer issues before the next test release.


----------



## EWiser

fflewddur said:


> I'm not sure what the problem might be; the next test release will have improved logging features to help diagnose these types of problem. I only have one TiVo myself, so I can't test with multiple devices.


KMTTG does recognize both Tivo's and let's me choose the one I want to download from. 
Like your UI as KMTTG is horrible UI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EWiser

lpwcomp said:


> All TiVos on the same account are _*supposed*_ to have the same MAK, otherwise you couldn't transfer or stream between them. What should be different are their names and IP addresses.


They have different names and are in the same network. It works with KMTTG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fflewddur

EWiser said:


> They have different names and are in the same network. It works with KMTTG.


I just released an update that should improve TiVo detection, along with some other fixes. There's also a detailed log file that you can view by clicking Help->View Log, so if it still fails to find your second TiVo, we'll at least get a better idea of what the problem is.

You can download the update at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/v0.2-Technology-Preview.


----------



## EWiser

Thanks will download and check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattack

Can you explain what you do better than kmttg? (I use kmttg _essentially_ just for downloading recordings, though I have played with some of the other functionality once in a while.)

I guess the upper left popup lets me deal with multiple Tivos? That's good.

How about a way to optionally download from the current paused point (hopefully checked WHEN I start the download, which is what kmttg now does -- not the pause point that it figured out when it got the now playing list).

Really, that's about all I personally think I'd need.. (Though hopefully it would tivodecode and save metadata files too -- I'm assuming that's part of the obvious features.)


----------



## mattack

fflewddur said:


> or as a standard H.264 video.


Wait, does that mean unchanged? If not, I guess that's an option I'd want too -- i.e. just download/decrypt.


----------



## mattack

Necromancer2006 said:


> Is there a way to put the recordings back onto a TiVo


IF it's possible to download completely un-modified recordings, then you could definitely use pytivo to get them back to the Tivo.


----------



## fflewddur

mattack said:


> IF it's possible to download completely un-modified recordings, then you could definitely use pytivo to get them back to the Tivo.


Yes, you can download recordings without even decrypting them.


----------



## fflewddur

mattack said:


> Wait, does that mean unchanged? If not, I guess that's an option I'd want too -- i.e. just download/decrypt.


You can download recordings without decrypting them, or preserve the default codec and only remove the encryption, or convert them to a range of pre-defined types (standard profile H.264, high profile H.264, AppleTV-compatible H.264, etc.).


----------



## Fofer

mattack said:


> Can you explain what you do better than kmttg?


Much nicer, more elegant, and easier interface. By far.

But it is new and doesn't have the feature set of kmttg, at least not yet.


----------



## mattack

Fofer said:


> Much nicer, more elegant, and easier interface. By far.
> 
> But it is new and doesn't have the feature set of kmttg, at least not yet.


Well, I knew obviously it wouldn't have the feature set.. But ok, interface. That's a good thing. (I'm not meaning to put that down AT ALL. My main issue with kmttg is that it's kind of "clunky".. but since your app is cross platform it would seem to need to be slightly clunky too..)

Can I change download location? I guess one of the things I like a lot about kmttg is being able to download each show into its own show folder, titled the right way.

yeah so I admit, I guess I'm asking for more features.. I guess if the "show download" part of kmttg were broken out, with possibly nicer UI, that'd be great.

Are you looking for priorities of what to implement? I guess I'll list the things I use in kmttg:

1) download shows raw & decode (you can already do this)
2) download each show into a folder named the way I want (based on episode title & airdate), with metadata for each show
3) download from pause point (I turn this on and off a lot.. for talk shows, I often save only a chunk, if I'm literally archiving to make room off my Tivo, I get the whole show)

I'll likely try what you have now this weekend.


----------



## Zonker007

Nice job on this program. I have a few questions:

1) It appears to leave the source on the TiVo rather than deleting it as you allude to in the description. So the default is to keep source?

2) If I want to just Archive the source and not convert and remove commercials then I select *.TiVo as the format?

3) I noticed that when I quit the app and then come back in the label for the previously archived source went away (under status). Is it supposed to lose that label? That would make it tough to remember which shows were archived already.

Great job and thanks again

Z


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> Nice job on this program. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) It appears to leave the source on the TiVo rather than deleting it as you allude to in the description. So the default is to keep source?
> 
> 2) If I want to just Archive the source and not convert and remove commercials then I select *.TiVo as the format?
> 
> 3) I noticed that when I quit the app and then come back in the label for the previously archived source went away. Is it supposed to lose that label? That would make it tough to remember which shows were archived already.
> 
> Great job and thanks again
> 
> Z


1) Yeah, you can right-click any file to delete it from the TiVo, but it won't delete it automatically.

2) The .TiVo format will still be encrypted and include commercials. The MPEG-TS file type will decrypt the file without converting it, but it will also remove commercials (unless you disable this in Preferences). The TS file type will be renamed in the next version to something like "Decrypted TiVo File", since it could either be an MPEG-2 or an H.264 video, depending on your cable provider.

3) Yeah, this is on the todo list.


----------



## irisr

Hi. On my 2015 Macbook Pro, running El Capitan, Archive crashes when I try to open it. I first got the "Archive quit unexpectedly" error message. I then tried updating Java to Version 8 Update 65. It still crashes on open, but no error message. Thoughts? I have a Roamio Plus, but haven't gotten far enough for that to be relevant.


----------



## fflewddur

irisr said:


> Hi. On my 2015 Macbook Pro, running El Capitan, Archive crashes when I try to open it. I first got the "Archive quit unexpectedly" error message. I then tried updating Java to Version 8 Update 65. It still crashes on open, but no error message. Thoughts? I have a Roamio Plus, but haven't gotten far enough for that to be relevant.


Thanks for the reporting the problem. If you can send me the log file, it would really help us understand what's going wrong. Open Finder and click *Go->Go to folder*, then type in "~/Library/Application Support/Archivo" as the destination. That folder should have a single file named log.txt. Can you email it to me at [email protected]?


----------



## Aero 1

HI, program looks nice but i cant get anything to archive. keep getting the same "server busy" error. any ideas?



Code:


15:05:56.080 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Setting status to 'Archiving Today in New York...'
15:05:56.087 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - URL: http://192.168.1.76/download/Today+in+New+York.TiVo?Container=%2FNowPlaying&id=344&Format=video/x-tivo-mpeg-ts
15:05:56.088 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Saving file to C:\Users\xx\Videos\Today in New York - 2000-01-01.download.ts
15:05:56.213 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Error downloading recording: HTTP/1.1 503 Server Busy
15:05:56.213 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Sleeping for 5000 ms
15:06:01.263 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Error downloading recording: HTTP/1.1 503 Server Busy
15:06:01.263 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Sleeping for 10000 ms
15:06:11.316 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Error downloading recording: HTTP/1.1 503 Server Busy
15:06:11.317 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Sleeping for 15000 ms
15:06:26.377 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Error downloading recording: HTTP/1.1 503 Server Busy
15:06:26.377 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Sleeping for 20000 ms
15:06:46.427 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Error downloading recording: HTTP/1.1 503 Server Busy
15:06:46.428 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Sleeping for 25000 ms
15:07:11.434 [JavaFX Application Thread] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - ArchiveTask failed for Today in New York: 
net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTaskException: Problem downloading recording
	at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.getRecording(ArchiveTask.java:167) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
	at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.archive(ArchiveTask.java:106) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
	at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.call(ArchiveTask.java:85) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
	at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.call(ArchiveTask.java:59) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
	at javafx.concurrent.Task$TaskCallable.call(Unknown Source) ~[jfxrt.jar:na]
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_65]
	at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_65]
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_65]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_65]
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_65]
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_65]
15:07:11.436 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - TaskStatus cleared


----------



## fflewddur

Aero 1 said:


> HI, program looks nice but i cant get anything to archive. keep getting the same "server busy" error. any ideas?


This means your TiVo is currently doing too many things to be able to transfer a recording. Normally, waiting 5 minutes or so and trying again should work. If it doesn't, try rebooting the TiVo (or just unplug it for a few seconds, then plug it back in).


----------



## Aero 1

fflewddur said:


> This means your TiVo is currently doing too many things to be able to transfer a recording. Normally, waiting 5 minutes or so and trying again should work. If it doesn't, try rebooting the TiVo (or just unplug it for a few seconds, then plug it back in).


its not doing anything. the only thing that its doing is sleeping. does the software not work when its in power saving mode? thanks.


----------



## fflewddur

Aero 1 said:


> its not doing anything. the only thing that its doing is sleeping. does the software not work when its in power saving mode? thanks.


That's a good question; I only have Premiere to test on, so I'm not sure. Does it work if you take it out of power saving mode? If not, I'd try rebooting it. I've seen days where my TiVo gives that 503 error consistently to Archivo and KMTTG; a reboot seems to be the only thing that resolves it.


----------



## KillerBeagle

_pyTivo cannot connect to my Roamio OTA when it's sleeping, so I would assume neither can Archivo. I can try it tomorrow morning._ <-- Wrong!

Edit: Sorry, I misspoke - both pyTivo and Archivo work with my Roamio OTA even when it's "sleeping" (green light on front is off).


----------



## fflewddur

KillerBeagle said:


> _pyTivo cannot connect to my Roamio OTA when it's sleeping, so I would assume neither can Archivo. I can try it tomorrow morning._ <-- Wrong!
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I misspoke - both pyTivo and Archivo work with my Roamio OTA even when it's "sleeping" (green light on front is off).


Cool, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Zonker007

I was wondering if the program is hard coding the IP address of the TiVo on initial scan and then using that going forward.

I noticed that the program is unable to find the TiVo and the log is showing an old IP address and not the current one issued by DHCP.

Is there a way to force a manual re-scan?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## interweb

fflewddur said:


> You can download recordings without decrypting them, or preserve the default codec and only remove the encryption, or convert them to a range of pre-defined types (standard profile H.264, high profile H.264, AppleTV-compatible H.264, etc.).


I'm not seeing these options in the Windows 0.2 Preview. What I want to do is download & decrypt, leave resolution alone but convert to H.264. The only Prefs I see is to set resolution & sound format. Right now it wants to convert 720p recordings to 1080p.


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> I was wondering if the program is hard coding the IP address of the TiVo on initial scan and then using that going forward.
> 
> I noticed that the program is unable to find the TiVo and the log is showing an old IP address and not the current one issued by DHCP.
> 
> Is there a way to force a manual re-scan?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Z


Thanks for reporting this! At the moment there's no easy way to force it to rescan; you'd need to remove the lastTivo key from either the Windows Registry (HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\net\straylightlabs\archivo\lastTivo) or the Mac OS X preferences list (~/Library/Preferences/net.straylightlabs.archivo.plist).

Archivo should automatically rescan if it can't connect to the last device; I've filed a bug report at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues/27 to track this problem.


----------



## fflewddur

interweb said:


> I'm not seeing these options in the Windows 0.2 Preview. What I want to do is download & decrypt, leave resolution alone but convert to H.264. The only Prefs I see is to set resolution & sound format. Right now it wants to convert 720p recordings to 1080p.


After you click the Archive button, you'll see a normal Save dialog appear. Select one of the H.264 options (Standard H.264 is the default, but there's also a High Profile H.264 option). You don't need to specify this in the Preferences dialog.

Archivo won't resize 720p videos to 1080p. I may need to adjust the wording in the Preferences dialog, but "Limit video resolution" means max resolution: videos larger than this will be scaled down to the resolution you select, but smaller videos will not be scaled up to it. The audio channel preference works the same way: you can tell it to always down-sample to stereo audio, or preserve as many channels as it can.


----------



## interweb

fflewddur said:


> After you click the Archive button, you'll see a normal Save dialog appear. Select one of the H.264 options (Standard H.264 is the default, but there's also a High Profile H.264 option). You don't need to specify this in the Preferences dialog.
> 
> Archivo won't resize 720p videos to 1080p. I may need to adjust the wording in the Preferences dialog, but "Limit video resolution" means max resolution: videos larger than this will be scaled down to the resolution you select, but smaller videos will not be scaled up to it. The audio channel preference works the same way: you can tell it to always down-sample to stereo audio, or preserve as many channels as it can.


Excellent. Thanks for the great app. Will let it loose on some episodes.


----------



## randyb359

it was working when I first downloaded it but now I get an error connection refused


----------



## billpiper

Downloaded the latest version when I try and open I get The application "Archivo" can't be opened. Mac OS X 10.11.1, Java 8 Update 65 last updated 11/8/15. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fofer

billpiper said:


> Downloaded the latest version when I try and open I get The application "Archivo" can't be opened. Mac OS X 10.11.1, Java 8 Update 65 last updated 11/8/15. Any suggestions?


Ctrl+click (or right click) on the app and select Open from the contextual menu?

How to open apps from an unidentified developer in OS X


----------



## Fofer

fflewddur said:


> Thanks for reporting this! At the moment there's no easy way to force it to rescan; you'd need to remove the lastTivo key from either the Windows Registry (HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\net\straylightlabs\archivo\lastTivo) or the Mac OS X preferences list (~/Library/Preferences/net.straylightlabs.archivo.plist).
> 
> Archivo should automatically rescan if it can't connect to the last device; I've filed a bug report at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues/27 to track this problem.


I believe I am experiencing this too. Archivo was working for me initially, but now I've returned home from travels and it can't connect anymore... even though cTiVo and kmttg are able to connect just fine.

I tried editing ~/Library/Preferences/net.straylightlabs.archivo.plist and even tried trashing the prefs files entirely, and reinstalling the app fresh. But it's still not connecting, I just get this:










A way to manually enter (or refresh, discover, etc.) the TiVo's IP address would be very welcome...


----------



## wmcbrine

Zonker007 said:


> I noticed that the program is unable to find the TiVo and the log is showing an old IP address and not the current one issued by DHCP.





Fofer said:


> A way to manually enter (or refresh, discover, etc.) the TiVo's IP address would be very welcome...


You might want to consider assigning static IPs to the TiVos.


----------



## Fofer

Yes, I've done that now.

The problem is, I don't know how to now alert Archivo of that new assignment.

I suspect this issue will affect others, too, who don't want (or more appropriately, know how) to assign a static IP to their TiVo.


----------



## fflewddur

Fofer said:


> Yes, I've done that now.
> 
> The problem is, I don't know how to now alert Archivo of that new assignment.
> 
> I suspect this issue will affect others, too, who don't want (or more appropriately, know how) to assign a static IP to their TiVo.


Yeah, I'm finishing up support for PyTivo metadata today, then I'm going to work on getting this fixed up.


----------



## fflewddur

billpiper said:


> Downloaded the latest version when I try and open I get The application "Archivo" can't be opened. Mac OS X 10.11.1, Java 8 Update 65 last updated 11/8/15. Any suggestions?


First, I'd try deleting the app from /Applications, rebooting, then re-download the DMG and reinstall it. That will at least rule out the possibility of a corrupt installation.

If it still fails to start, try running it from Terminal (located in /Applications/Utilities) by typing the following command into Terminal:


Code:


open /Applications/Archivo.app

If _that_ doesn't work, then try this command in Terminal:


Code:


/Applications/Archivo.app/Contents/MacOS/Archivo

That should at least provide a more helpful error message describing why it still won't launch.


----------



## Zonker007

Fofer said:


> Yes, I've done that now.
> 
> The problem is, I don't know how to now alert Archivo of that new assignment


I did a cold reboot of my TiVo and Archivo started working again. But after DHCP was reassigned it broke again.

So looks like the only work around for now is a cold reboot of the TiVo

Z


----------



## fflewddur

Just pushed out an update to https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/v0.3-Technology-Preview. This release fixes the problem finding a TiVo after its IP address has changed, and also adds support for pyTivo-style metadata. Select the "PyTivo Files" filetype when archiving and you should get a commercial-stripped file in the same format/resolution as your TiVo used to record it, plus a .txt file containing the recording's metadata.


----------



## interweb

In my testing I found that the TS file contains closed caption data (test episode had 3, but only 1 contained any text). Is it possible to export those (if they have text) to a compatible format (.srt or not sure?)? I don't know enough about them just that I can mux them into the final MKV and that they then show up as a subtitle option on the player end.


----------



## moparmaniac

First off. Nice product. I did run into an issue with my main machine. I had installed it on another machine on the network and worked fine since the first release.

My main machine, no matter what release I tried would just say "seaching for tivo" and never would find one. 

Looking at Fofer's post with the registry got me thinking. I ended up copying the reg key off the other working machine and into my machine and now I have a connection.

No idea why it would never pick it up but we're up and running for now.


----------



## Fofer

fflewddur said:


> Just pushed out an update to https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/v0.3-Technology-Preview. This release fixes the problem finding a TiVo after its IP address has changed


Thank you! It works great for me now! I really appreciate it.

One feature request: option-click one folder's arrow to expand all folders. another option-click to collapse them all. I think that make things a bit easier to scroll and navigate :up:


----------



## Fofer

moparmaniac said:


> Looking at Fofer's post with the registry got me thinking.


That was fflewddur's post, he's the creator of this app. I was merely quoting him in my reply


----------



## fflewddur

interweb said:


> In my testing I found that the TS file contains closed caption data (test episode had 3, but only 1 contained any text). Is it possible to export those (if they have text) to a compatible format (.srt or not sure?)? I don't know enough about them just that I can mux them into the final MKV and that they then show up as a subtitle option on the player end.


Yes, eventually I'd like to automatically include subtitles and closed caption streams in the output files, but this hasn't been implemented yet.


----------



## fflewddur

Fofer said:


> Thank you! It works great for me now! I really appreciate it.
> 
> One feature request: option-click one folder's arrow to expand all folders. another option-click to collapse them all. I think that make things a bit easier to scroll and navigate :up:


Awesome, glad to hear it worked! And yeah, an easy way to collapse/expand all of the folders is a good idea, I'll see what I can do about this...


----------



## billpiper

fflewddur said:


> First, I'd try deleting the app from /Applications, rebooting, then re-download the DMG and reinstall it. That will at least rule out the possibility of a corrupt installation.
> 
> If it still fails to start, try running it from Terminal (located in /Applications/Utilities) by typing the following command into Terminal:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> open /Applications/Archivo.app
> 
> If _that_ doesn't work, then try this command in Terminal:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /Applications/Archivo.app/Contents/MacOS/Archivo
> 
> That should at least provide a more helpful error message describing why it still won't launch.


open /Applications/Archivo.app resulted in 
Bills-MBP:~ Bill$ open /Applications/Archivo.app
LSOpenURLsWithRole() failed with error -10810 for the file /Applications/Archivo.app.

/Applications/Archivo.app/Contents/MacOS/Archivo starts the app, see attached from Terminal

But cannot open by double clicking in Finder


----------



## fflewddur

billpiper said:


> open /Applications/Archivo.app resulted in
> Bills-MBP:~ Bill$ open /Applications/Archivo.app
> LSOpenURLsWithRole() failed with error -10810 for the file /Applications/Archivo.app.
> 
> /Applications/Archivo.app/Contents/MacOS/Archivo starts the app, see attached from Terminal
> 
> But cannot open by double clicking in Finder


Ack, 10810 is an unknown error, so that doesn't help us much. At least we know the program can launch, so the problem is in how Mac OS X is interpreting the app bundle. Here a couple more things to try from within Terminal:

1) Check the permissions of the app bundle itself:


Code:


ls -l /Applications/ | grep Archivo

The output should look something like this. The important part is the "drwxr-xr-x" bit at the start--let me know if you see something different:


Code:


drwxr-xr-x   3 todd   admin  102 Nov  8 16:18 Archivo.app

2) Check the permissions of the files inside the app bundle:


Code:


ls -l /Applications/Archivo.app/Contents/MacOS/

The output should look like this, and again, the important part is the "-rwx..." bits at the start of each line. Let me know if yours don't match:


Code:


-rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin     89984 Nov  8 16:18 Archivo
-rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  15160144 Nov  8 16:18 comskip
[email protected] 1 todd  admin      1535 Nov  8 16:18 comskip.dictionary
[email protected] 1 todd  admin      4865 Nov  8 16:18 comskip.ini
-rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  15743072 Nov  8 16:18 ffmpeg
-rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  15689168 Nov  8 16:18 ffprobe
-rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  20714368 Nov  8 16:18 handbrake

Just to confirm, you already tried deleting Archivo, rebooting, and re-downloading and re-installing it?


----------



## Zonker007

fflewddur said:


> Just pushed out an update to https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/v0.3-Technology-Preview. This release fixes the problem finding a TiVo after its IP address has changed, and also adds support for pyTivo-style metadata. Select the "PyTivo Files" filetype when archiving and you should get a commercial-stripped file in the same format/resolution as your TiVo used to record it, plus a .txt file containing the recording's metadata.


How is this different from the *.TiVo file type? Shouldn't that be an exact duplicate of what is on the TiVO (OTA or Cable)?

If I want to make backups for the purpose of storage until I can move them back to the TiVo, what would be the best file type to use?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> How is this different from the *.TiVo file type? Shouldn't that be an exact duplicate of what is on the TiVO (OTA or Cable)?
> 
> If I want to make backups for the purpose of storage until I can move them back to the TiVo, what would be the best file type to use?


This is different because it will try to remove commercials while preserving the metadata needed to put the recording back on your TiVo with its title, episode, airdate, etc., all intact. The files are also decrypted, so you can play them back on your computer without installing TiVo Desktop.

If you just want to make backups and only plan to put them back on the TiVo and don't care about commercial removal, then the .TiVo filetype is your best option. In this case, Archivo just downloads the file from the TiVo without altering it in any way.


----------



## Zonker007

fflewddur said:


> If you just want to make backups and only plan to put them back on the TiVo and don't care about commercial removal, then the .TiVo filetype is your best option. In this case, Archivo just downloads the file from the TiVo without altering it in any way.


My experience with any of these file types is that if I uncheck "Try to remove commercials" under preferences, then commercials remain in tact. I have tested this out with the PyTivo file type and commercials were not removed.

Is this how the functionality is supposed to work with file types? Using the check box removes commercials, unchecking it saves them regardless of file type selected?

Z


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> My experience with any of these file types is that if I uncheck "Try to remove commercials" under preferences, then commercials remain in tact. I have tested this out with the PyTivo file type and commercials were not removed.
> 
> Is this how the functionality is supposed to work with file types? Using the check box removes commercials, unchecking it saves them regardless of file type selected?


Exactly, if you disable commercial removal, then commercials are not removed. If you enabled commercial removal, then it will always try to remove commercials. The only exception is with Encrypted TiVo Files (*.TiVo); since the files are encrypted, it's impossible to scan them for commercials (or do anything else with them, other than transfer them back to your TiVo or decrypt them manually).


----------



## Fofer

Can we have keyboard shortcuts for the "Archive..." and "Remove from TiVo..." commands?


Loving this utility. Thanks, fflewddur! Do you have a PayPal or Patreon account I can send some appreciation over to?


----------



## Zonker007

I think I may have found a bug in the Preferences menu. When I select the "Try to remove commercials" checkbox (previously not selected) and select OK, the status of the Archivo app goes in to a loop "Looking for TiVos" and does not finish.

I can still select menu options and quit out of the app, but cannot get the new preference to save so that I can convert without commercials.

Thanks,

Z


----------



## interweb

Everything the same as your exiting High Profile with the exception of setting Video Codec to Intel QSV. 

I just tested it using Handbrake on a 720p 2.7GB movie (conversion from Xvid to H.264) that when using the default H.264 High profile took almost 4 hours, but when set to use Intel QSV, took FORTY MINUTES! 

This would help with my only concern with archiving Tivo to MP4, it takes so looong.


----------



## billpiper

fflewddur said:


> Ack, 10810 is an unknown error, so that doesn't help us much. At least we know the program can launch, so the problem is in how Mac OS X is interpreting the app bundle. Here a couple more things to try from within Terminal:
> 
> 1) Check the permissions of the app bundle itself:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ls -l /Applications/ | grep Archivo
> 
> The output should look something like this. The important part is the "drwxr-xr-x" bit at the start--let me know if you see something different:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   3 todd   admin  102 Nov  8 16:18 Archivo.app
> 
> 2) Check the permissions of the files inside the app bundle:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ls -l /Applications/Archivo.app/Contents/MacOS/
> 
> The output should look like this, and again, the important part is the "-rwx..." bits at the start of each line. Let me know if yours don't match:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin     89984 Nov  8 16:18 Archivo
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  15160144 Nov  8 16:18 comskip
> [email protected] 1 todd  admin      1535 Nov  8 16:18 comskip.dictionary
> [email protected] 1 todd  admin      4865 Nov  8 16:18 comskip.ini
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  15743072 Nov  8 16:18 ffmpeg
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  15689168 Nov  8 16:18 ffprobe
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 todd  admin  20714368 Nov  8 16:18 handbrake
> 
> Just to confirm, you already tried deleting Archivo, rebooting, and re-downloading and re-installing it?


permissions match, deleted app, rebooted and re-downloaded and the third time it works.. Thanks for the help


----------



## rhermoso

Will this work with a Series 3? cTiVo does recognize my TiVo.

thanks


----------



## fflewddur

rhermoso said:


> Will this work with a Series 3? cTiVo does recognize my TiVo.
> 
> thanks


I doubt it, but don't have a Series 3 TiVo so I can't say for certain.


----------



## fflewddur

interweb said:


> Everything the same as your exiting High Profile with the exception of setting Video Codec to Intel QSV.
> 
> I just tested it using Handbrake on a 720p 2.7GB movie (conversion from Xvid to H.264) that when using the default H.264 High profile took almost 4 hours, but when set to use Intel QSV, took FORTY MINUTES!
> 
> This would help with my only concern with archiving Tivo to MP4, it takes so looong.


Yep, getting QSV video working is on my todo list. It'll probably show up as an option in Preferences and apply to all of the encoding formats, just like commercial skipping.


----------



## fflewddur

Fofer said:


> Can we have keyboard shortcuts for the "Archive..." and "Remove from TiVo..." commands?
> 
> Loving this utility. Thanks, fflewddur! Do you have a PayPal or Patreon account I can send some appreciation over to?


Just keep sending bug reports or ideas for improvements, thanks!


----------



## Zonker007

Zonker007 said:


> I think I may have found a bug in the Preferences menu. When I select the "Try to remove commercials" checkbox (previously not selected) and select OK, the status of the Archivo app goes in to a loop "Looking for TiVos" and does not finish.
> 
> I can still select menu options and quit out of the app, but cannot get the new preference to save so that I can convert without commercials.


Just to be clear the function is not broken, it's just you have to quit the app and relaunch to have the checkbox selected or unselected.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary-B

Using Archivo and saving the video as decrypted tivo file, when I use pytivo to send it back to the tivo, it only sends the first 10/15 minutes. It looks like it quits at the place the first commercial was removed. If I remux it using VideoRedo, it will transfer the complete show back to the Tivo. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt

I just downloaded this. So it automatically converts it to MP4? I just downloaded a half hour show and it's saying that it will take more than an hour to compress it. Maybe I missed the setting to disable that?

EDIT: duh!! i see when you select the location to archive you pick the file type from a drop down menu.


----------



## KillerBeagle

I noticed a tiny "bug" - Archivo does its alphabetic sorting slightly different than the Roamio. The Roamio does the old-style library sort (maybe there is a name for this, but I don't know it) where "The" in a title is ignored in a title. For example, "The Blacklist" is sorted under B, not under T. Archivo sorts titles the way most functions sort strings.


----------



## MacBrian

I'm stuck. I can't download anything from my Premiere. After a minute or so of "Downloading...calculating time remaining" I get "Problem downloading recording." I can download from my Roamio, however...so I'm confused.

OSX El Capitan 10.11.1
Archivo .3
Java 8 Update 65

Maybe it just doesn't like Gilligan's Island?


----------



## innocentfreak

Fofer said:


> Much nicer, more elegant, and easier interface. By far.
> 
> But it is new and doesn't have the feature set of kmttg, at least not yet.


moyekj I believe has always said he isn't a UI guy.

It almost seems like it could be the best of both worlds if they worked together.


----------



## justen_m

I just got Archivo working* on my Ubuntu 15.10 64-bit Linux box. The build.xml file is screwed up, but I kludged things up to get it to "build", and can use Archivo to transfer files from my Roamio Plus and decode them successfully, and store decrypted Tivo. I get around a steady 170Mbps transfer from my Roamio Plus to my workstation (all wired), about 110Mbps to my laptop (5GHz wireless N). I haven't tried transcoding yet... hmm... ok, trying now, to mp4. Hmmm.. Archtivo brought up handbrake gui for some reason. Shouldn't ffmpeg work for this? What do I do now that the gui is up? I see this in BASH.


Code:


17:40:50.741 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Download finished.
17:40:50.765 [Thread-6] INFO  c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - End of file reached
17:40:50.765 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Decoding finished.
17:40:50.766 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - decrypt = true
17:40:50.772 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - ffmpeg path = /usr/bin/ffmpeg outputPath = /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everfixed.ts
17:40:50.773 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Running command: /usr/bin/ffmpeg -fflags +genpts+igndts -i /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everdownload.ts -codec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everfixed.ts
17:41:18.053 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Running command: /usr/bin/handbrake -i /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everfixed.ts -o /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Ever -m -q 21.0 -R Auto --h264-profile main -6 dpl2 --loose-anamorphic --audio-fallback ffac3 -X 1280 -Y 720 --modulus 2 --x264-preset medium -a 1 --audio-copy-mask aac,ac3,dtshd,dts,mp3 -B 160 -D 1.0 -e x264 -E fdk_aac -f mp4 --decomb=fast--h264-level 4.0

[edit] I have commercial skip off, for now. Removing unnecessary complexity while debugging.

I had to hack build.xml so it would stop deleting the temp files, because that was the only thing generated after my ant build. Even after I created directories for out/*, there was nothing. So I launch...
java -jar __artifacts_temp/Archivo.jar/Archivo.jar -tooldir /usr/bin

(I run kmttg, and pyTivo, and had already compiled and installed all the plugins in my /usr/bin dir)
*very limited functionality. I haven't had the chance to explore much more yet.

BUG: If go to preferences, and make a change, and hit ok, it hangs. The bash windows shows the status has changed to looking for Tivos, but it never finds any. I have to kill it off and restart. The preferences have been saved, so it works on relaunch.


----------



## fflewddur

Thanks for the bug reports, everyone. Could you report them to https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues? It's difficult to keep track of them here, and I want to make sure nothing is getting forgotten.


----------



## fflewddur

MacBrian said:


> I'm stuck. I can't download anything from my Premiere. After a minute or so of "Downloading...calculating time remaining" I get "Problem downloading recording." I can download from my Roamio, however...so I'm confused.
> 
> OSX El Capitan 10.11.1
> Archivo .3
> Java 8 Update 65
> 
> Maybe it just doesn't like Gilligan's Island?


Could be that the Premiere is too busy at the moment, I see this on mine once in a while. Waiting a few minutes and then trying again usually works, but sometimes I need to reboot the TiVo before it will allow files to be transferred.


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> Just to be clear the function is not broken, it's just you have to quit the app and relaunch to have the checkbox selected or unselected.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think I've got this fixed now, I want to test it a bit more, but should have an update ready later this week.


----------



## fflewddur

I just released an update that fixes the buggy preferences dialog and adds shortcut keys for common operations, including the ability to expand/collapse all of the shows at once. This release will also remember which recordings you've already archived (does not apply to recordings archived with prior releases of Archivo).


----------



## fflewddur

justen_m said:


> I just got Archivo working* on my Ubuntu 15.10 64-bit Linux box. The build.xml file is screwed up, but I kludged things up to get it to "build", and can use Archivo to transfer files from my Roamio Plus and decode them successfully, and store decrypted Tivo. I get around a steady 170Mbps transfer from my Roamio Plus to my workstation (all wired), about 110Mbps to my laptop (5GHz wireless N). I haven't tried transcoding yet... hmm... ok, trying now, to mp4. Hmmm.. Archtivo brought up handbrake gui for some reason. Shouldn't ffmpeg work for this? What do I do now that the gui is up? I see this in BASH.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 17:40:50.741 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Download finished.
> 17:40:50.765 [Thread-6] INFO  c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - End of file reached
> 17:40:50.765 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Decoding finished.
> 17:40:50.766 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - decrypt = true
> 17:40:50.772 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - ffmpeg path = /usr/bin/ffmpeg outputPath = /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everfixed.ts
> 17:40:50.773 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Running command: /usr/bin/ffmpeg -fflags +genpts+igndts -i /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everdownload.ts -codec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everfixed.ts
> 17:41:18.053 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Running command: /usr/bin/handbrake -i /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Everfixed.ts -o /home/justen/Videos/Guy's Big Bite - S18E02 - Best Turkey Ever -m -q 21.0 -R Auto --h264-profile main -6 dpl2 --loose-anamorphic --audio-fallback ffac3 -X 1280 -Y 720 --modulus 2 --x264-preset medium -a 1 --audio-copy-mask aac,ac3,dtshd,dts,mp3 -B 160 -D 1.0 -e x264 -E fdk_aac -f mp4 --decomb=fast--h264-level 4.0
> 
> [edit] I have commercial skip off, for now. Removing unnecessary complexity while debugging.
> 
> I had to hack build.xml so it would stop deleting the temp files, because that was the only thing generated after my ant build. Even after I created directories for out/*, there was nothing. So I launch...
> java -jar __artifacts_temp/Archivo.jar/Archivo.jar -tooldir /usr/bin
> 
> (I run kmttg, and pyTivo, and had already compiled and installed all the plugins in my /usr/bin dir)
> *very limited functionality. I haven't had the chance to explore much more yet.
> 
> BUG: If go to preferences, and make a change, and hit ok, it hangs. The bash windows shows the status has changed to looking for Tivos, but it never finds any. I have to kill it off and restart. The preferences have been saved, so it works on relaunch.


I'll look at getting the build file fixed soon, right now it's tailored toward building installers for Mac OS X and Windows. The preferences hang should be fixed as of version 0.4.

As for Handbrake, you'll want the Handbrake CLI, not the GUI version. Archivo uses Handbrake instead of FFmpeg for transcoding because it has better support for resizing videos and much better audio codec support.


----------



## Fofer

fflewddur said:


> I just released an update that fixes the buggy preferences dialog and adds shortcut keys for common operations, including the ability to expand/collapse all of the shows at once. This release will also remember which recordings you've already archived (does not apply to recordings archived with prior releases of Archivo).


Looks GREAT fflewddur. Thanks. :up:


----------



## interweb

fflewddur said:


> I just released an update that fixes the buggy preferences dialog and adds shortcut keys for common operations, including the ability to expand/collapse all of the shows at once. This release will also remember which recordings you've already archived (does not apply to recordings archived with prior releases of Archivo).


Thanks for the updates. This is a great tool.


----------



## Fofer

How about a feature that allows us to easily _stream_ a recording via Archivo's UI instead of having to download the whole video first? (I used to be able to do this via TiVoWeb and VLC, I believe.) This would be a leaner alternative to http://online.tivo.com

If not, maybe it could just play the file while it actually downloads?

I was going to post this on https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues but didn't know if it was out of the scope of this project.


----------



## fflewddur

Fofer said:


> How about a feature that allows us to easily _stream_ a recording via Archivo's UI instead of having to download the whole video first? (I used to be able to do this via TiVoWeb and VLC, I believe.) This would be a leaner alternative to http://online.tivo.com
> 
> If not, maybe it could just play the file while it actually downloads?
> 
> I was going to post this on https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues but didn't know if it was out of the scope of this project.


This is a cool idea and I think it could fit in nicely with the Archivo interface, but I'd need to research the feasibility of implementing it. I still want to improve the interface for archiving before adding streaming support, but if someone submits a good patch for this, I wouldn't say no


----------



## Zonker007

Great job on the updated app. I noticed that you fixed the default archive folder bug as well (didn't see that in your description but tested to confirm it now works).

Not sure if this is a problem with Archivo or just how the TiVo MAK works, but I see my TiVo Minis listed in the drop-down list of devices. While it sees all the recordings on the host TiVo for the Mini, Archivo lets you select a recording to archive and then tries to download it (of course unsuccessfully as there are no recordings on a Mini).

So not sure if there is a way to exclude TiVo Minis from the device list or not, but thought I would point that out.

Thanks again for the great app

Z


----------



## HarperVision

Fofer said:


> How about a feature that allows us to easily stream a recording via Archivo's UI instead of having to download the whole video first? (I used to be able to do this via TiVoWeb and VLC, I believe.) This would be a leaner alternative to http://online.tivo.com If not, maybe it could just play the file while it actually downloads? I was going to post this on https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues but didn't know if it was out of the scope of this project.


I would love this feature!


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> Great job on the updated app. I noticed that you fixed the default archive folder bug as well (didn't see that in your description but tested to confirm it now works).
> 
> Not sure if this is a problem with Archivo or just how the TiVo MAK works, but I see my TiVo Minis listed in the drop-down list of devices. While it sees all the recordings on the host TiVo for the Mini, Archivo lets you select a recording to archive and then tries to download it (of course unsuccessfully as there are no recordings on a Mini).


Yep, I wasn't able to replicate the exception you reported, but I did fix a bug where the save dialog gets stuck if the default folder doesn't exist.

Thanks for the report about TiVo Minis, I'll try to figure out how to identify them and exclude them from the list of devices.


----------



## Fofer

fflewddur said:


> This is a cool idea and I think it could fit in nicely with the Archivo interface, but I'd need to research the feasibility of implementing it. I still want to improve the interface for archiving before adding streaming support, but if someone submits a good patch for this, I wouldn't say no


Cool! I'll poke around and see what's out there. Thanks for considering it!

A long time ago I had used this: http://tivo-vlc.sourceforge.net


----------



## aaronwt

fflewddur said:


> Yep, I wasn't able to replicate the exception you reported, but I did fix a bug where the save dialog gets stuck if the default folder doesn't exist.
> 
> Thanks for the report about TiVo Minis, I'll try to figure out how to identify them and exclude them from the list of devices.


How about if the user can just select the TiVos they want to see? That way the user can deselect the Minis and any other TiVo they don't want to see listed.


----------



## fflewddur

aaronwt said:


> How about if the user can just select the TiVos they want to see? That way the user can deselect the Minis and any other TiVo they don't want to see listed.


My thinking is that since we can't transfer shows from the Mini, there's no reason to ever show them; there's nothing a user could do with them.

As for hiding regular TiVos, what's the use-case you have in mind where someone would want to do that? Archivo already defaults to using the last-selected TiVo (or at least, it should; I don't have a second TiVo to test it myself), so there shouldn't be a situation where someone with multiple TiVos but one "main" device always need to select their main TiVo each time the app starts up. But please let me know if that's not working.


----------



## krkaufman

fflewddur said:


> My thinking is that since we can't transfer shows from the Mini, there's no reason to ever show them; there's nothing a user could do with them.


Makes sense. That's what I generally think when first looking at KMTTG, but then that app has additional features (remote control) where having the Minis available *does* make sense.


----------



## krkaufman

fflewddur said:


> As for hiding regular TiVos, *what's the use-case* you have in mind where someone would want to do that?


My apologies... I'm not yet using the app and haven't yet read the whole thread.

That said, I have a need similar to "hiding" in my use of KMTTG...

I have a laptop that I transport between 4 different residences, each with a different TiVo account (mine, mom's, sister's, niece's). I was looking for a simple way for KMTTG to allow me to set-up profiles for the different locations that would allow me to keep all my general application defaults, but easily swap-out location-specific configuration information, such as: TiVo devices & MAK.


----------



## Zonker007

fflewddur said:


> Archivo already defaults to using the last-selected TiVo (or at least, it should; I don't have a second TiVo to test it myself)


While I currently only have a TiVo Roamio and TiVo mini connected to the LAN (returned the Bolt), I have found that upon each launch of the app it defaults to the TiVo Mini even after successfully archiving from the TiVo Roamio (last-selected). Not sure if that is because of the fix you rolled out in version 3 to handle re-scanning for TiVos when launching Archivo, but that would be my first thought.

Z


----------



## fflewddur

krkaufman said:


> I have a laptop that I transport between 4 different residences, each with a different TiVo account (mine, mom's, sister's, niece's). I was looking for a simple way for KMTTG to allow me to set-up profiles for the different locations that would allow me to keep all my general application defaults, but easily swap-out location-specific configuration information, such as: TiVo devices & MAK.


Ah, thanks, that's not a use-case I'd considered. What if Archivo could remember prior MAKs that you've used, and each time it tries to connect to a TiVo, if the most recently used MAK fails to connect, will try other prior MAKS? If none are able to connect, then it can prompt you for the correct MAK. This way you wouldn't need to manually switch profiles; the first time you use Archivo at each location you'll need to enter the corresponding MAK, but after that it should just work automatically.


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> While I currently only have a TiVo Roamio and TiVo mini connected to the LAN (returned the Bolt), I have found that upon each launch of the app it defaults to the TiVo Mini even after successfully archiving from the TiVo Roamio (last-selected). Not sure if that is because of the fix you rolled out in version 3 to handle re-scanning for TiVos when launching Archivo, but that would be my first thought.
> 
> Z


Thanks for the bug report, I'll take another look at the device selection code to try to resolve this.


----------



## krkaufman

fflewddur said:


> Ah, thanks, that's not a use-case I'd considered. What if Archivo could remember prior MAKs that you've used, and each time it tries to connect to a TiVo, if the most recently used MAK fails to connect, will try other prior MAKS? If none are able to connect, then it can prompt you for the correct MAK. This way you wouldn't need to manually switch profiles; the first time you use Archivo at each location you'll need to enter the corresponding MAK, but after that it should just work automatically.


If you're not busy for the rest of your life, I would like to marry you. ♥♥♥

I had composed a followup post in which I was going to describe my "bonus points" feature where the profiles might be automatically identified, but I didn't want to come across as greedy! Your suggested MAK-based index sounds great!

The only gotcha I can think of is if someone has a home network that has TiVos with differing MAKs present -- for some reason.

Oops... one more potential variation... if I'm using the same MAK at 2 different locations, such as home and lake house. (NOTE: I don't have a lake house.)


----------



## fflewddur

Cool, I'll add this to the todo list. The solution I'm thinking of will just cycle through each previously-used MAKs every time it fails to connect to a TiVo, so it shouldn't matter if there are different devices on the same network but with different MAKs, or the same MAK is used in multiple locations. This is all contingent on receiving a response from the TiVo that makes it clear the MAK is invalid; I don't recall off the top of my head if we get that from the RPC interface, but I'll look into it.


----------



## krkaufman

fflewddur said:


> Cool, I'll add this to the todo list. The solution I'm thinking of will just cycle through each previously-used MAKs every time it fails to connect to a TiVo, so it shouldn't matter if there are different devices on the same network but with different MAKs, or the same MAK is used in multiple locations. This is all contingent on receiving a response from the TiVo that makes it clear the MAK is invalid; I don't recall off the top of my head if we get that from the RPC interface, but I'll look into it.


Thanks for considering the addition.


----------



## rassi

Not sure if this is a bug or not. I installed the windows version and told it to transfer 2 files. It transferred the 1st file and now it's been showing "Repairing video file...(calculating time left) for several hours.... How long should this normally take?

Running on Windows 7 Home Premium - 64 bit. Transferred the file from our Roamio Plus.


----------



## fflewddur

rassi said:


> Not sure if this is a bug or not. I installed the windows version and told it to transfer 2 files. It transferred the 1st file and now it's been showing "Repairing video file...(calculating time left) for several hours.... How long should this normally take?
> 
> Running on Windows 7 Home Premium - 64 bit. Transferred the file from our Roamio Plus.


Sounds like something went wrong, repairing the video should only take a minute or two. If it happens again, could you click Help->View Log to open the debugging log file, and send it to me at [email protected]?


----------



## rassi

I left it running all night - it's still showing the same thing at almost 7am. Will send you the log now.


----------



## fflewddur

Gary-B said:


> Using Archivo and saving the video as decrypted tivo file, when I use pytivo to send it back to the tivo, it only sends the first 10/15 minutes. It looks like it quits at the place the first commercial was removed. If I remux it using VideoRedo, it will transfer the complete show back to the Tivo. Any suggestions?


Thanks for the bug report. I haven't been able to replicate this myself, but I added a final remux after the commercial removal, which may help. A new release with this feature should be ready sometime this weekend.


----------



## pl1

Just wanted to thank-you for the easiest, most user friendly app for Tivo I've ever seen or used (including TiVo's own Tivo Desktop). 

I love how it just transfers, cuts out commercial and makes an MP4 that can then be used anywhere including creating DVD's. 

I currently have a Roamio Basic.

Thanks Again!


----------



## mickinct

STUCK on looking for tivos??


----------



## rassi

I have to agree - this is a great app and the author was very helpful in solving problems I was having. Now I just wish our cable company didn't put the "No Transfer" flag on nearly every show.... Makes this much less useful.


----------



## pl1

rassi said:


> I have to agree - this is a great app and the author was very helpful in solving problems I was having. Now I just wish our cable company didn't put the "No Transfer" flag on nearly every show.... Makes this much less useful.


Mmm, I use an antenna Over The Air, so no issues there for me.


----------



## Gary-B

mickinct said:


> STUCK on looking for tivos??


Mine did that, but I found the first tivo on the list had no recordings on it.
Started recording something and restarted Archivo and it found it right away.
Played around with it and it seems it doesn't like having no shows.


----------



## HerronScott

fflewddur said:


> I doubt it, but don't have a Series 3 TiVo so I can't say for certain.


Just downloaded and installed Archivo and seems to work great with our new Roamio but doesn't detect the 2 S3 OLEDs (which are working with TiVo Desktop on the same PC). Just FYI.

Scott


----------



## waynomo

krkaufman said:


> My apologies... I'm not yet using the app and haven't yet read the whole thread.
> 
> That said, I have a need similar to "hiding" in my use of KMTTG...
> 
> I have a laptop that I transport between 4 different residences, each with a different TiVo account (mine, mom's, sister's, niece's). I was looking for a simple way for KMTTG to allow me to set-up profiles for the different locations that would allow me to keep all my general application defaults, but easily swap-out location-specific configuration information, such as: TiVo devices & MAK.


What I've done when needing different configurations of KMTTG is create separate instances of it in different folders. Since each install in a separate folder is an independent instance you could configure each with a different MAK.

I haven't started playing with Archivo yet to know if you can do the same.


----------



## fflewddur

pl1 said:


> Just wanted to thank-you for the easiest, most user friendly app for Tivo I've ever seen or used (including TiVo's own Tivo Desktop).
> 
> I love how it just transfers, cuts out commercial and makes an MP4 that can then be used anywhere including creating DVD's.
> 
> I currently have a Roamio Basic.
> 
> Thanks Again!


Thanks for your kind words, you're very welcome!


----------



## fflewddur

Gary-B said:


> Mine did that, but I found the first tivo on the list had no recordings on it.
> Started recording something and restarted Archivo and it found it right away.
> Played around with it and it seems it doesn't like having no shows.


Ah, thanks for sharing! I'll look into this for the next release.


----------



## fflewddur

HerronScott said:


> Just downloaded and installed Archivo and seems to work great with our new Roamio but doesn't detect the 2 S3 OLEDs (which are working with TiVo Desktop on the same PC). Just FYI.
> 
> Scott


Right, Archivo only supports Series 4 devices and newer.


----------



## fflewddur

waynomo said:


> What I've done when needing different configurations of KMTTG is create separate instances of it in different folders. Since each install in a separate folder is an independent instance you could configure each with a different MAK.
> 
> I haven't started playing with Archivo yet to know if you can do the same.


Archivo doesn't use per-folder config files, so this isn't applicable. Right now I'm trying to heavily test the code (without making any major changes to it) for a 1.0 release, but improving handling of multiple locations/MAKs is in the queue for 1.1.


----------



## krkaufman

waynomo said:


> What I've done when needing different configurations of KMTTG is create separate instances of it in different folders. Since each install in a separate folder is an independent instance you could configure each with a different MAK.
> 
> I haven't started playing with Archivo yet to know if you can do the same.


Yes, I've learned that's the recommended way of handling the issue with KMTTG; however, I wanted to get the scenario put forward for Archivo, in case it was something the developer felt warranted a built-in solution.

The main drawback with the method recommended for KMTTG is that you then have as many instances of KMTTG installed as you have locations, and then need to keep each one updated, along with any apps for the prerequisite utilities -- including keeping any user preference changes that are NOT location-specific synchronized across all the parallel installs.

It's doable. Many do it. But a built-in solution would be preferred.

p.s. Thanks for keeping it in mind, fflewddur, for 1.1 (or whenever!)...


----------



## fflewddur

I just released a beta of Archivo 1.0. This release adds hardware-accelerated encoding (via Intel Quick Sync Video) for Windows users on modern Intel processors. If you don't want to use the hardware acceleration, you can disable it in the Preferences window (on my system, it's 200%-400% faster, but creates files that are up to 50% larger). I also added the ability to refresh the list of recordings and change the current TiVo while an archive task is in progress, and improved detection of supported TiVo DVRs. You can download the new release at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/1.0-beta1.

If anyone finds that Archivo gets stuck looking for TiVos, please send me the error log so I can figure out what's wrong. You can find the log by clicking Help->View Log.


----------



## wmcbrine

krkaufman said:


> I was looking for a simple way for KMTTG to allow me to set-up profiles for the different locations that would allow me to keep all my general application defaults, but easily swap-out location-specific configuration information, such as: TiVo devices & MAK.


FWIW, pyTivo allows per-TiVo MAKs. (But, any further discussion of that shouldn't be in this thread.)


----------



## HerronScott

fflewddur said:


> I just released a beta of Archivo 1.0. This release adds hardware-accelerated encoding (via Intel Quick Sync Video) for Windows users on modern Intel processors. If you don't want to use the hardware acceleration, you can disable it in the Preferences window (on my system, it's 200%-400% faster, but creates files that are up to 50% larger).


Can you explain when Intel Quick Sync Video would be used for encoding? Interesting that the hardware-accelerated encoding would be larger.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt

fflewddur said:


> I just released a beta of Archivo 1.0. This release adds hardware-accelerated encoding (via Intel Quick Sync Video) for Windows users on modern Intel processors. If you don't want to use the hardware acceleration, you can disable it in the Preferences window (on my system, it's 200%-400% faster, but creates files that are up to 50% larger). I also added the ability to refresh the list of recordings and change the current TiVo while an archive task is in progress, and improved detection of supported TiVo DVRs. You can download the new release at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/1.0-beta1.
> 
> If anyone finds that Archivo gets stuck looking for TiVos, please send me the error log so I can figure out what's wrong. You can find the log by clicking Help->View Log.


Thanks.


----------



## fflewddur

HerronScott said:


> Can you explain when Intel Quick Sync Video would be used for encoding? Interesting that the hardware-accelerated encoding would be larger.


Good question. QSV is only used on Windows, and it requires an Ivy Bridge (3rd generation Core) processor or newer. If you meet those requirements, it's used for all of the conversion types except .TiVo and .ts, since those aren't actually converted at all (.TiVo is the exact encrypted file from the TiVo, and .ts is just the .TiVo file with the encryption removed). The quality is about equivalent to the software encoder, but on Ivy Bridge processors, the file size can be up to 50% larger. Haswell and newer CPUs have improved QSV support that generally keeps the file size the same as the software encoder, so if your CPU supports QSV, it'll be enabled by default. Once Handbrake adds QSV support for Linux and Mac OS X, Archivo will support it as well, but that's still a work in progress.


----------



## bradleys

Works great, but consistantly fails during commercial detection.


----------



## B. Target

Installed on a Win 7 64 bit, and it "just worked" as promised. Really nice, straight forward program, much better then the Tivo desktop program I was using.
A hardy Thank You for all the work I am sure it took to get it this easy for the end user.:up:


----------



## Zonker007

bradleys said:


> Works great, but consistantly fails during commercial detection.


I tested the new version on "Late Night With Seth Meyers - Season 3 Episode 25 (11/27/2015 - 1:01 hours) with Comm Skip and Intel Quick Sync Video enabled. I converted to Apple TV 3 format and ran into no issue with any of the process. Just to confirm, the AppleTV 3 format is one that will run on all iOS devices right? best quality on all iOS devices that is...

The resulting 42 min compressed and commercial free show took around 55 min to complete. I'm using an Intel i7 3770 (Ivy Bridge) processor. Much improvement in conversion time over the previous version of Archivo.

I noticed Archivo is using the 32-bit version of Handbrake. Wouldn't it be better to use the 64-bit version of the program?

Z


----------



## fflewddur

bradleys said:


> Works great, but consistantly fails during commercial detection.


How does it fail? Do you mean it throws an error message and doesn't finish converting the video, or do you mean that the commercials aren't always detected correctly?

Automatic commercial detection is a difficult problem and isn't perfectly accurate, especially for channels that don't use the standard fade-to-black when cutting to and resuming from commercial breaks. At some point I'd like to let users manually review the detected commercials and adjust the cut points if necessary, but for now, your best bet might be to disable commercial removal in the Preferences window.


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> I tested the new version on "Late Night With Seth Meyers - Season 3 Episode 25 (11/27/2015 - 1:01 hours) with Comm Skip and Intel Quick Sync Video enabled. I converted to Apple TV 3 format and ran into no issue with any of the process. Just to confirm, the AppleTV 3 format is one that will run on all iOS devices right? best quality on all iOS devices that is...


Yeah, it should work well on all current iOS devices. I'm not sure about older iPhones or iPod Touches, though.



Zonker007 said:


> I noticed Archivo is using the 32-bit version of Handbrake. Wouldn't it be better to use the 64-bit version of the program?


I'm still meaning to benchmark the 32 and 64-bit versions of Handbrake to see if there's a noticeable difference. For most applications, 64-bit versions aren't any faster, but they do allow the software to use more RAM; Handbrake isn't memory intensive, so there's no need for it on that front. Some heavily-optimized code, however, can take advantage of the extra registers available on 64-bit processors, and Handbrake may well fall into that category. For the time being, I felt it was easier to just have a single installer for all Windows computers. If there's a useful performance improvement by jumping to the 64-bit version, I'll end up making a 64-bit version of installer available.

In the meantime, you're free to try it yourself by replacing the handbrake.exe in the Archivo installation folder with 64-bit version available at https://handbrake.fr/downloads2.php (note that this is the command-line version of Handbrake; the normal GUI version won't work with Archivo).


----------



## ShoutingMan

Tried Archive for the first time tonight. It doesn't work. Trying to "Archive" a show gives a "Problem downloading recording" error. I was trying to download a TiVo decrypted format show.

cTivo and pyTivo work on this iMac.

I don't see any log file to post or send for debugging.


----------



## alan2k

Just installed Archivo. Running on a Windows 7 64-bit box and it get's stuck looking for TIVO's. I have 2 Roamio Pro's and 2 Permierie XL's. Here is the log.



Code:


14:29:28.391 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Starting up Archivo 1.0-beta1...
14:29:28.400 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Running on Java 1.8.0_65 from Oracle Corporation
14:29:28.400 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - System is Windows Server 2012 R2 (version = 6.3, arch = x86)
14:29:28.412 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume C:\ has 726265 MB free of 953516 MB
14:29:28.413 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume D:\ has 2780175 MB free of 5721469 MB
14:29:28.414 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume E:\ has 688455 MB free of 2861458 MB
14:29:28.416 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume R:\ has 525660 MB free of 953674 MB
14:29:28.421 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume S:\ has 22919297 MB free of 68671357 MB
14:29:28.424 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume T:\ has 22919297 MB free of 68671357 MB
14:29:28.425 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume W:\ has 22919297 MB free of 68671357 MB
14:29:28.430 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  n.s.archivo.model.ArchiveHistory - Loading archive history from C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Archivo\history.xml
14:29:29.700 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Setting status to 'Looking for TiVos...'
14:29:29.704 [pool-2-thread-1] INFO  n.s.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask - Starting search for TiVo devices...
14:29:30.348 [pool-4-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Successfully fetched current_version.xml
14:29:30.412 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Update check: This is the latest version of Archivo (1.0-beta1)
14:29:30.475 [pool-2-thread-1] INFO  n.s.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask - Found instances: []


----------



## fflewddur

ShoutingMan said:


> Tried Archive for the first time tonight. It doesn't work. Trying to "Archive" a show gives a "Problem downloading recording" error. I was trying to download a TiVo decrypted format show.
> 
> cTivo and pyTivo work on this iMac.
> 
> I don't see any log file to post or send for debugging.


You should be able to view the log by clicking Help->View Log. Usually problems downloading shows are because the TiVo is too busy to process the request. Sometimes waiting a few minutes and trying again works, but sometimes I've found I need to reboot my TiVo (or just unplug it for a minute, then plug it back in) before it will allow me to transfer recordings again.


----------



## fflewddur

alan2k said:


> Just installed Archivo. Running on a Windows 7 64-bit box and it get's stuck looking for TIVO's. I have 2 Roamio Pro's and 2 Permierie XL's.


Thanks for the bug report. Normally that "instances" line in the log will show all of the TiVos Archivo discovered, so it looks like it can't find any of them. Does your home network have a complicated setup? For example, are the TiVos and your computer all connected to the same router or access point, or do you have multiple access points, with your computer on one and the TiVos on a separate one?


----------



## alan2k

The Tivo's are on separate switches, but all through the same router. I did also try to run it on my server (Win 2012) with the same results. 

Is there a way to tell it what the ip addresses are for the Tivo's? 

Thanks, Alan


----------



## fflewddur

alan2k said:


> The Tivo's are on separate switches, but all through the same router. I did also try to run it on my server (Win 2012) with the same results.
> 
> Is there a way to tell it what the ip addresses are for the Tivo's?
> 
> Thanks, Alan


Not at the moment, no. It's possible the switches are preventing the mDNS queries from reaching the TiVos; is your server on the same switch as one of the TiVos?

I wrote the mDNS resolver myself, so it's also possible that there are still some bugs in it to work out


----------



## aspexil

fflewddur said:


> I just released a beta of Archivo 1.0. This release adds hardware-accelerated encoding (via Intel Quick Sync Video) for Windows users on modern Intel processors. If you don't want to use the hardware acceleration, you can disable it in the Preferences window (on my system, it's 200%-400% faster, but creates files that are up to 50% larger). I also added the ability to refresh the list of recordings and change the current TiVo while an archive task is in progress, and improved detection of supported TiVo DVRs. You can download the new release at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/1.0-beta1.
> 
> If anyone finds that Archivo gets stuck looking for TiVos, please send me the error log so I can figure out what's wrong. You can find the log by clicking Help->View Log.


This is on my Mac 10.10.5 also opened an issue on github.

12:34:38.014 [pool-2-thread-1] ERROR n.s.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask - Error searching for TiVo devices: 
java.io.IOException: Permission denied
at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.send(Native Method) ~[na:1.8.0_66]
at java.net.DatagramSocket.send(DatagramSocket.java:693) ~[na:1.8.0_66]
at net.straylightlabs.hola.dns.Question.askWithGroup(Question.java:114) ~[hola-0.1.2.jar:na]
at net.straylightlabs.hola.dns.Question.askOn(Question.java:105) ~[hola-0.1.2.jar:na]
at net.straylightlabs.hola.sd.Query.runOnce(Query.java:84) ~[hola-0.1.2.jar:na]
at net.straylightlabs.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask.startSearch(TivoSearchTask.java:68) [Archivo.jar:na]
at net.straylightlabs.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask.call(TivoSearchTask.java:59) [Archivo.jar:na]
at net.straylightlabs.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask.call(TivoSearchTask.java:41) [Archivo.jar:na]
at javafx.concurrent.Task$TaskCallable.call(Task.java:1423) [jfxrt.jar:na]
at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:266) [na:1.8.0_66]
at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Executors.java:511) [na:1.8.0_66]
at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:266) [na:1.8.0_66]
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1142) [na:1.8.0_66]
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:617) [na:1.8.0_66]
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745) [na:1.8.0_66]


----------



## EWiser

Latest version of Archive still is only seeing one of my Tivo's.


----------



## EWiser

Latest version of Archivo still is only seeing one of my Tivo's.


----------



## zuluqueen

I really like the look-and-feel of your app. The UI is very attractive and it's easy to use. 
I'm having a problem though. It appears to be the same problem Rassi was having on 11/28.

I attempt to archive a show and the .ts file is created on my drive. It then hangs on "Repairing video file... (Calculating time left)". If I do nothing it hangs for hours.

This is my setup:
Tivo Premiere XL.
Archivo 1.0-beta 1
Windows 10

I've sent you the log file. Please help.

Also, one minor problem I noticed:


Start a task
Cancel the task
Start a new task
The new task shows as queued and will not start even though there's nothing else running
Exit Archivo
Start Archivo again
The queued task is gone

I can work around this by quitting and restarting but I'm sure that's not the behavior you want.


----------



## rassi

Not sure if he has responded to you yet or not, but I can let you know what worked for me. I ran ProcessExplorer to see all running processes on my PC and saw that there were several instances of mmfpeg (not at my PC, can't recall actual name, but it's the conversion software) running and not doing anything. I couldn't end their task as one normally could - so I rebooted. Tried Archivo again and now it's working. Haven't had an issue since then. Might be worth a try for you...

Good luck!


----------



## aaronwt

I just downloaded the new Beta. Thanks!! Although I tried two 30 minute HD recordings, one with Hardware Acceleration on and one with it off. It didn't look like it made much difference. At least going by the cores used and CPU usage on my Corei5. But it did remove the commercials at the right points from what I've checked so far. It looks like it did a great job. Thanks again!


----------



## ShoutingMan

fflewddur said:


> You should be able to view the log by clicking Help->View Log. Usually problems downloading shows are because the TiVo is too busy to process the request. Sometimes waiting a few minutes and trying again works, but sometimes I've found I need to reboot my TiVo (or just unplug it for a minute, then plug it back in) before it will allow me to transfer recordings again.


It's working now. I made sure I had other TiVo apps quit, and a download proceeded apace.

I'm unclear why after downloading, it's "Repairing video file".

I really like the Folder view on Archivo.


----------



## zuluqueen

Rassi, Thanks for your help. Todd actually responded extremely fast. The cause of my problem appears to be different from yours because I actually have no instances of ffmpeg running. Not even from Archivo.

Todd,

I tried rebooting but I'm still having the same problem. When I look at the log, it appears to be stuck on ffmpeg. I tried running that same command outside of Archivo and it just hangs. I have another install of ffmpeg that runs as part of DVD Flick. I renamed that version just to be sure Archivo was running the correct one but still no luck. When I look at task manager I don't see any instances of ffmpeg running.


----------



## ShoutingMan

The delete from TiVo feature is handy. I had a pyTiVo transfer go wrong, leaving a pair of shows on the TiVo that couldn't be accessed or deleted. Archivo enabled me to delete the corrupt shows from the Roamio.


----------



## fflewddur

ShoutingMan said:


> I'm unclear why after downloading, it's "Repairing video file".


TiVo video files are notoriously non-standard compliant, so Archivo runs each downloaded recording through ffmpeg to fix as many problems with the file as it can. It's very similar to the qsfix stage of KMTTG, but uses ffmpeg instead of Video ReDo.


----------



## fflewddur

aaronwt said:


> I just downloaded the new Beta. Thanks!! Although I tried two 30 minute HD recordings, one with Hardware Acceleration on and one with it off. It didn't look like it made much difference. At least going by the cores used and CPU usage on my Corei5. But it did remove the commercials at the right points from what I've checked so far. It looks like it did a great job. Thanks again!


The hardware acceleration only works on 3rd-generation (and later) Core processors, it requires Windows, the Intel HD graphics needs to be enabled in the BIOS/EFI, and Intel's graphics drivers need to be installed. If you have a discrete graphics card, you don't have actually *use* the Intel HD graphics (you can keep your monitor hooked up to your nVidia or AMD card), but it does need to be enabled and detected by Windows for the hardware acceleration to work. You'll definitely know if it's working, the difference in speed is pretty drastic


----------



## fflewddur

EWiser said:


> Latest version of Archivo still is only seeing one of my Tivo's.


1) What types of TiVos do you have? Can you send the log file (available from the Help->View Log menu) to [email protected]?

2) Are all of the TiVos on the same physical network, or is there a switch sitting between some of the TiVos and your computer?


----------



## aaronwt

fflewddur said:


> The hardware acceleration only works on 3rd-generation (and later) Core processors, it requires Windows, the Intel HD graphics needs to be enabled in the BIOS/EFI, and Intel's graphics drivers need to be installed. If you have a discrete graphics card, you don't have actually *use* the Intel HD graphics (you can keep your monitor hooked up to your nVidia or AMD card), but it does need to be enabled and detected by Windows for the hardware acceleration to work. You'll definitely know if it's working, the difference in speed is pretty drastic


Yes I have all that. Third gen core i5 using built in graphics with Intel drivers on Windows 10.
But I tried it a couple of times with Hardware acceleration on and off and didn't notice a difference.

I'll need to try it on my other third gen core i5 machine sometime. I stopped using discrete graphics cards years ago.

I also have a 4th gen core i3 machine I need to get running sometime. That I plan on dedicating to KMTTG, TiVo Desktop, pyTiVo and Archivo. I'll need to check Archivo on that too once it's up and running.


----------



## Zonker007

I noticed that the status message for most episode are showing up as "Will be removed today" or "Will be removed in x Days" even thought the episode is marked KUID on the TiVo. Not sure if the recent updates to TiVo firmware are causing this false reading in Archivo.

Z


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> I noticed that the status message for most episode are showing up as "Will be removed today" or "Will be removed in x Days" even thought the episode is marked KUID on the TiVo. Not sure if the recent updates to TiVo firmware are causing this false reading in Archivo.
> 
> Z


I noticed this on a lot of programs too, and it looked like the problem was the data from TiVo said the program was about to be deleted, even though it wasn't (this was in November). Can't actually it myself right now, though; I took a new job earlier this month and am corporate housing through January, with no TiVo access. I'll dig deeper once I move into an apartment and get cable hooked up.


----------



## HerronScott

fflewddur said:


> I took a new job earlier this month and am corporate housing through January, with no TiVo access. .


How are you surviving!?! 

Scott


----------



## fflewddur

HerronScott said:


> How are you surviving!?!
> 
> Scott


Hah, been too busy to worry about it, truthfully


----------



## aaronwt

I used Archivo on several dozen TiVo recordings yesterday. Everyone seemed to work with the remove commercial option except two. For some reason the two shows I selected from Agents of Shield each ran into an error when removing commercials. When I unchecked the remove commercial option then it was fine. But it seemed odd that two episodes from the same show had the issue. And I tried it again with recordings from a different TiVo and had the same results.


----------



## tjdmobile

On all the tests I have done, using 1.0 Beta 1, all videos on the channels I record from (on Tivo Roamio OTA) work fine when I save out to decrypted tivo file. There is one station (PBS HD here) which broadcasts at 720p, 59fps, which when I get the file, playing back the .ts (or encoded file of any resolution) I get what look like pixelation in the image, similar to signal dropouts from the OTA. The program doesn't have these when played back on the TIvo, only on the decrypted video, or Archivo encoded files.

I have short samples I can provide (of TS / .tivo files) if that would help in troubleshooting this.

Just loving this app, and having the freedom to download these from the Tivo for watching in the future.

Cheers,

Thom


----------



## rsday75

Love the apparent ease of the program, but I am having an issue where it hangs on repairing the video file. It never moves on from this step.
I have emailed a log file, and will do whatever is needed to help troubleshoot.
Windows 10, 64 bit.
Thanks,
Randall


----------



## rsday75

Thanks for the help getting everything sorted. 
My AV (Avast) was blocking ffmpeg. Nothing in the AV logs, though.
I made an exception, and all is well.

Great Program!!


----------



## SUOrangeman

Thanks for this utility. Having never used kmttg, pyTivo, or anything else, I have successfully used Archivo to pull shows from my Roamio Plus. One-click simplicity at its best.

Question for those more savvy Tivo users, would 64-bit Windows executables for FFmpeg and Handbrake (and comskip, if available) drastically improve post-processing times? I haphazardly tried replacing Handbrake executable with the latest x64 CLI (just renamed the file) and that didn't seem to work (compression step for an hourlong progam was going to take 50+ hours before I cancelled it).

Beyond the ?possible? benefits of x64 executables, I think it would be nice to have the option of retaining intermediate files (.ts, for example) if an operation is cancelled. I'd also be interested in an option of scheduling the archival of upcoming recordings once the recording has been completed.

-SUO


----------



## fflewddur

tjdmobile said:


> On all the tests I have done, using 1.0 Beta 1, all videos on the channels I record from (on Tivo Roamio OTA) work fine when I save out to decrypted tivo file. There is one station (PBS HD here) which broadcasts at 720p, 59fps, which when I get the file, playing back the .ts (or encoded file of any resolution) I get what look like pixelation in the image, similar to signal dropouts from the OTA. The program doesn't have these when played back on the TIvo, only on the decrypted video, or Archivo encoded files.
> 
> I have short samples I can provide (of TS / .tivo files) if that would help in troubleshooting this.
> 
> Just loving this app, and having the freedom to download these from the Tivo for watching in the future.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Thom


Hi Thom, thanks for the feedback! Could you PM me links to the original .tivo files that have pixelation, along with your MAK so that I can decode them? I haven't had much free time lately, but I'll try to figure out what's wrong as soon as I can.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

I'd like to take a moment to thank *fflewddur* for their efforts on this...

New TiVo owner (received just today) and I've successfully recorded and archived a program already.

I ordered the TiVo based partially on the availability of such utilities and I'm exceedingly happy that it's working so far.

thank you, thank you!

For my test run I used the base settings in Archivo. As an ATV3 owner are there preferred settings that will yield the best results? Not too concerned about file size. I do notice that there is a preset for ATV3, but based on my experience with Handbrake the ATV3 preset does not necessarily yield the best results.


----------



## fflewddur

AZBrowncoat said:


> I'd like to take a moment to thank *fflewddur* for their efforts on this...
> 
> New TiVo owner (received just today) and I've successfully recorded and archived a program already.
> 
> I ordered the TiVo based partially on the availability of such utilities and I'm exceedingly happy that it's working so far.
> 
> thank you, thank you!
> 
> For my test run I used the base settings in Archivo. As an ATV3 owner are there preferred settings that will yield the best results? Not too concerned about file size. I do notice that there is a preset for ATV3, but based on my experience with Handbrake the ATV3 preset does not necessarily yield the best results.


Thanks for the kind words, you're very welcome!

The presets in Archivo are tweaked variants of the Handbrake presets; the AppleTV 3 preset sits between the H.264 Standard and H.264 High Profile presets in terms of quality, so it certainly shouldn't give worse results than the default (H.264 Standard). In fact, it's identical to the High Profile preset, except it renders files with an H.264 level of 4.0 instead of the High Profile's level of 4.1.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

fflewddur said:


> Thanks for the kind words, you're very welcome!
> 
> The presets in Archivo are tweaked variants of the Handbrake presets; the AppleTV 3 preset sits between the H.264 Standard and H.264 High Profile presets in terms of quality, so it certainly shouldn't give worse results than the default (H.264 Standard). In fact, it's identical to the High Profile preset, except it renders files with an H.264 level of 4.0 instead of the High Profile's level of 4.1.


Thanks for the reply...I've taken one file and ran it through Archivo 3 separate times (ATV, h.264 std, h.264 high) and then watched the resulting files (first 5-10 min or so) and h.264 does appear (at least to me) to render a better rip with only a marginally larger file size and it plays just fine through my ATV so that's what I've been using.


----------



## Fofer

AZBrowncoat said:


> h.264 does appear (at least to me) to render a better rip with only a marginally larger file size


which one? std or high?


----------



## Zonker007

Starting to have a problem connecting to the TiVo box. I attached the log file. I uninstalled and reinstalled Archivo but still having a problem.

Thanks,

Tried cold reboot of TiVo as well, still not working, but the log file indicates that it tried to create history when I shut it down from hanging loop.


SOLVED: Looks like this was a Windows 8.1 Firewall issue with Java. changed one of the settings and it's working again.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

Fofer said:


> which one? std or high?


High...

I've encoded a few using the _HIGH_ setting.

Seems like I end up with a file roughly 1/4th the size of the original. Definitely can see the difference in playback when streamed from my ATV to my HDTV (to be expected).

Haven't loaded anything on my iPad yet to see how it looks though. Will try to do that later today.


----------



## lew

fflewddur said:


> Good question. QSV is only used on Windows, and it requires an Ivy Bridge (3rd generation Core) processor or newer. If you meet those requirements, it's used for all of the conversion types except .TiVo and .ts, since those aren't actually converted at all (.TiVo is the exact encrypted file from the TiVo, and .ts is just the .TiVo file with the encryption removed). The quality is about equivalent to the software encoder, but on Ivy Bridge processors, the file size can be up to 50% larger. Haswell and newer CPUs have improved QSV support that generally keeps the file size the same as the software encoder, so if your CPU supports QSV, it'll be enabled by default. Once Handbrake adds QSV support for Linux and Mac OS X, Archivo will support it as well, but that's still a work in progress.


QSV was introduced with 2nd generation (Sandy Bridge).


----------



## aaronwt

I still have not seen Archive use Quicksync on the two PCs I've tried it on. I know Quicksync is on both of those PCs because it works with VideoReDo. If I select Quicksync in the encoding profile in VideoReDo, it uses it, and decreases the CPU usage.


----------



## Zonker007

aaronwt said:


> it uses it, and decreases the CPU usage.


I would expect just the opposite.. since QSV is built into the chip, it should increase CPU usage. Now if it offloads it to software or nVidia CUDA, then I would expect it to decrease CPU usage when compared to QSV.

Z


----------



## aaronwt

Zonker007 said:


> I would expect just the opposite.. since QSV is built into the chip, it should increase CPU usage. Now if it offloads it to software or nVidia CUDA, then I would expect it to decrease CPU usage when compared to QSV.
> 
> Z


It decreases CPU usage since it offloads it to the hardware in the intel GPU..

I just did another test and I guess it is working now with Arhivo. I'm using a core i5. I did a test with a couple of hour long Sd shows, converting to MP4. With Quick sync on it used 4 cores at around 97%. And only took around six minutes or so. But with quick sync off it's showing 4 cores at 100% and the estimated time is 25 minutes to finish.

With VideoReDo I was showing 4 cores at 100% with quick sync off. With Quick sync On I was using 4 cores at around 60%.

So I figured Archivo would show similar results. But it doesn't. But at least now I know Quick Sync is working with Archivo.


----------



## Zonker007

aaronwt said:


> It decreases CPU usage since it offloads it to the hardware in the intel GPU..
> 
> I just did another test and I guess it is working now with Arhivo.


Just curious, what was the file size difference?

Z


----------



## fflewddur

aaronwt said:


> It decreases CPU usage since it offloads it to the hardware in the intel GPU..
> 
> I just did another test and I guess it is working now with Arhivo. I'm using a core i5. I did a test with a couple of hour long Sd shows, converting to MP4. With Quick sync on it used 4 cores at around 97%. And only took around six minutes or so. But with quick sync off it's showing 4 cores at 100% and the estimated time is 25 minutes to finish.
> 
> With VideoReDo I was showing 4 cores at 100% with quick sync off. With Quick sync On I was using 4 cores at around 60%.
> 
> So I figured Archivo would show similar results. But it doesn't. But at least now I know Quick Sync is working with Archivo.


This matches my own testing; QSV still maxes out the CPU, but it finishes significantly faster than software encoding. I'm not sure why VideoReDo results in a lighter CPU load; does a similar quality encode take about the same length of time with VideoReDo?


----------



## fflewddur

Also, if you want to verify that QSV is working, you can open up the Archivo log file and search for "Using Intel Quick Sync Video". It should show "Using Intel Quick Sync Video: true" if QSV is enabled.


----------



## lew

fflewddur said:


> This matches my own testing; QSV still maxes out the CPU, but it finishes significantly faster than software encoding. I'm not sure why VideoReDo results in a lighter CPU load; does a similar quality encode take about the same length of time with VideoReDo?


Curious, what encoding options are you using? What version of handbrake? I'm getting similar results with VRD and Handbrake when I use the handbrake GUI. Getting the exact same results with the command line version doesn't seem as easy as it looks.


----------



## fflewddur

I'm using the Apple TV 3 preset in Handbrake 0.10.2 on an Ivy Bridge Core i5 3.4 Ghz CPU. I'm currently testing out the 0.10.3 release, we'll see if it behaves similarly.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

Ran into a problem with one show, it plays just fine on the Tivo and seems to get to the compression stage in Archivo and then it just seems to stall.

Tried turning off the 'remove commercials' option but had the same result.

Do *ANY* OTA broadcasts have any sort of protection?


----------



## aaronwt

Zonker007 said:


> Just curious, what was the file size difference?
> 
> Z


I never let it finish since it was taking so long. There was still 12 minutes left when I cancelled it. Based on the time it showed it was taking four times as long. With Quicksync it showed six minutes. Without it Arhivo showed it would take 25 minutes.


----------



## aaronwt

fflewddur said:


> This matches my own testing; QSV still maxes out the CPU, but it finishes significantly faster than software encoding. I'm not sure why VideoReDo results in a lighter CPU load; does a similar quality encode take about the same length of time with VideoReDo?


When I tested VideoReDo, I used a half hour HD show. When I tested Archivo, I used an hour long SD show. I was thinking that the HD show would have been more difficult, but that might have not been the case and why the CPU usage was much lower with VideoReDo. I'll need to use the same SD show to test VideoReDo.

EDIT: No that wasn't it. I just used the same SD show with VideoReDo. VideoReDo was using all four cores at 50%(compared to 97% with Archivo) for the SD show with Quick sync. And it took around five minutes to encode.(instead of six for Archivo)

But then VideoReDo is a paid program, while Archivo is a different model. So I have no complaints. The more options the better.


----------



## alleybj

Hi, is there any way to transfer a .TiVo file as opposed to a .ts file? I can't seem to find that setting. thanks


----------



## fflewddur

alleybj said:


> Hi, is there any way to transfer a .TiVo file as opposed to a .ts file? I can't seem to find that setting. thanks


Yep, when saving, select the "Encrypted TiVo files" type to get a .TiVo file.


----------



## bshiplet

fflewddur said:


> Not at the moment, no. It's possible the switches are preventing the mDNS queries from reaching the TiVos; is your server on the same switch as one of the TiVos?
> 
> I wrote the mDNS resolver myself, so it's also possible that there are still some bugs in it to work out


I'm seeing the same problem - Found instances: []. Strange thing is, this is on a Windows 10 desktop that's hard-wired to the same switch as the TiVo. My Surface Pro (also Windows 10), however, can connect just fine via wireless (I'd just rather not do the conversion tasks on the Surface!)



Code:


22:51:56.149 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Starting up Archivo 1.0-beta1...
22:51:56.152 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Running on Java 1.8.0_71 from Oracle Corporation
22:51:56.152 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - System is Windows 10 (version = 10.0, arch = x86)
22:51:56.165 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume C:\ has 131215 MB free of 457282 MB
22:51:56.189 [JavaFX Application Thread] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Error getting available disk space: 
22:51:56.190 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume E:\ has 16104766 MB free of 16776742 MB
22:51:56.190 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Volume F:\ has 718248 MB free of 953766 MB
22:51:56.192 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  n.s.archivo.model.ArchiveHistory - Loading archive history from C:\Users\Ben\AppData\Roaming\Archivo\history.xml
22:51:56.690 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Setting status to 'Looking for TiVos...'
22:51:56.692 [pool-2-thread-1] INFO  n.s.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask - Starting search for TiVo devices...
22:51:57.138 [pool-4-thread-1] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Successfully fetched current_version.xml
22:51:57.152 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO  net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Update check: This is the latest version of Archivo (1.0-beta1)
22:51:57.463 [pool-2-thread-1] INFO  n.s.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask - Found instances: []

I checked the firewall settings and both java.exe and javaw.exe are open to the private network, so I'm at a loss as to what could be different from the Surface Pro to the desktop.


----------



## bshiplet

bshiplet said:


> I'm seeing the same problem - Found instances: []. Strange thing is, this is on a Windows 10 desktop that's hard-wired to the same switch as the TiVo. My Surface Pro (also Windows 10), however, can connect just fine via wireless (I'd just rather not do the conversion tasks on the Surface!)
> (snip)
> I checked the firewall settings and both java.exe and javaw.exe are open to the private network, so I'm at a loss as to what could be different from the Surface Pro to the desktop.


Looks like the problem was some software installed by the Nvidia GeForce Experience application. I disabled "NVIDIA Streamer Service" and "NVIDIA Streamer Network Service" and lo and behold, Archivo works!


----------



## fflewddur

bshiplet said:


> Looks like the problem was some software installed by the Nvidia GeForce Experience application. I disabled "NVIDIA Streamer Service" and "NVIDIA Streamer Network Service" and lo and behold, Archivo works!


Awesome, thanks for the update! I'm planning to add a more helpful message when Archivo detects that another processes (like the nVidia service) has locked the port that Archivo needs for TiVo detection to help people diagnose what's going wrong.


----------



## fflewddur

SUOrangeman said:


> Question for those more savvy Tivo users, would 64-bit Windows executables for FFmpeg and Handbrake (and comskip, if available) drastically improve post-processing times? I haphazardly tried replacing Handbrake executable with the latest x64 CLI (just renamed the file) and that didn't seem to work (compression step for an hourlong progam was going to take 50+ hours before I cancelled it).


I tested this out last weekend on a 2.5 hour HD recording. The 64-bit version of ffmpeg and comskip don't have any noticeable impact, while the 64-bit version of HandBrake ran about 9% faster (about 55 minutes vs. 60 minutes). I may still end up making a 64-bit release at some point, but this isn't too high on my priority list.


----------



## fflewddur

zuluqueen said:


> I attempt to archive a show and the .ts file is created on my drive. It then hangs on "Repairing video file... (Calculating time left)". If I do nothing it hangs for hours.


The new 1.0 Beta 2 release should fix this. I found another user who had a similar problem, and it turned out his virus scanner (AVG) was preventing ffmpeg from running. The latest release digitally signs the ffmpeg and comskip binaries, and my own AVG install now permits them to run as expected.


----------



## aaronwt

Did this version just get released? Or has it been out awhile.


----------



## Fofer

Two days ago: https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases


----------



## canbonbon

Thanks for providing a great piece of software. Downloaded, installed and ran a few TV Show episodes on Roamio OTA. Here are my observations:

Setup was a breeze and it immediately starting working. However a short guide would go a long way, especially if you plan to enhance this further. Even if you just copy past most of the comments here that is probably good enough.

1) Not sure which profile to try to get AC3 sound. Tried most and all have AAC 2.0. I can also live by AAC 5.1 but don't know how to do that. 

2) Don't know if there is a batch mode available because almost no one wants to do this by hand (one at a time). Could you please let me know how to do that if that is possible? If not then its utility is extremely limited for my use, especially because 1 hr programs are taking 15-30 min to compress. 

3) Season pass would also be an excellent thing that would go along with the batch mode.

5) For all the presets, could you please provide resolution and sound settings for the output? 

6) Not sure why some of my programs are recorded in 1080p vs some are 720p. Maybe that depends on the transmission I guess. So in that regard, is it possible to preserve both sound and resolution settings of the original program? Maybe like a preset called "Original".

7) 1 hr programs have something like 7.6 gig TS file. I might just start using that if there is no other way to preserve the 1080p/AC3 settings. I just use Plex server so TS files is not an issue for me. Turns out this would be the fastest method anyway.

I will post more thoughts are try this software out. But thanks once again for a very simple software that does some good work.


----------



## fflewddur

aaronwt said:


> Did this version just get released? Or has it been out awhile.


Sorry, I just realized there was a problem with the auto-update mechanism and fixed it; it should be notifying about new releases again.


----------



## fflewddur

canbonbon said:


> Setup was a breeze and it immediately starting working. However a short guide would go a long way, especially if you plan to enhance this further. Even if you just copy past most of the comments here that is probably good enough.


Yeah, I keep meaning to setup a webpage with a basic usage guide. 

In the meantime...

AC3 passthrough is included in the Apple TV and H.264 High Profile presets, as well as the PyTiVo and Decrypted/Encrypted TiVo file formats. Let me know if this isn't working.

Differences between 1080i, 1080p, and 720p are from your TV provider. Archivo uses the highest available resolution unless you limit it to something lower with the "Limit video resolution" option in Preferences.

The presets are based on the built-in HandBrake presets. I'm planning to add finer-grained control of those in the future, which will also make it easy to see the output resolutions each uses.

You can queue up multiple recordings to transfer (once one transfer begins, just select another show and click "Archive" to queue it up), but there isn't any "select multiple files and archive with one click" functionality yet. I'm planning to add this in the future.


----------



## pwlcheng

fflewddur said:


> You can queue up multiple recordings to transfer (once one transfer begins, just select another show and click "Archive" to queue it up), but there isn't any "select multiple files and archive with one click" functionality yet. I'm planning to add this in the future.


It would be nice to be able to archive on the 'folder' level. e.g. when I highlight the name of a Show (with the whole season of episodes in it), it gives me the option to "Archive" the whole Show. Thanks.


----------



## tmeek

When I try to archive anything from any of my Tivos, your program says "error repairing video" and fails. I am running it on Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## AZBrowncoat

*fflewddur* - your continued efforts are appreciated.

Just downloaded and installed the latest version yesterday, no issues to report so far.

Still bouncing back and forth between _Archivo_ and _KMTTG_ as I'm still experimenting with both.


----------



## etxekalte

rpc port would be interesting in the program settings rpc port withdrew because in many tives given problem and does not connect


----------



## fflewddur

etxekalte said:


> rpc port would be interesting in the program settings rpc port withdrew because in many tives given problem and does not connect


Each TiVo announces its RPC port when you query it via Bonjour, and Archivo uses this port when connecting. Is there a situation where its reporting the wrong port number?


----------



## etxekalte

Connection error in rpc port
It would be great that you could choose the connection between TiVo and file can no longer be connected to be activated rpc port conesion THROUGH 1413


----------



## fflewddur

Hey all, just wanted to announce that Archivo 1.0 is now available!

The main changes since Beta 2 are improved TiVo detection and fixes for some problems with video playback in archived recordings.

I'd like to thank everyone who's tried out Archivo and submitted bug reports or ideas; you've made this project so much better than I could have done on my own! I know I haven't included every feature idea quite yet, but now that 1.0 is out the door, I'm going to get to work on that backlog. 

You can checkout the shiny new release on Archivo's shiny new website: http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/


----------



## tampa8

Tried it tonight to put "Adele In New York" onto my computer from my Roamio OTA. It worked flawlessly, plays back on my computer no problem. I like that it found my Video folder with no interaction needed by me.
I will transfer it to my Android phone and see how it works, it should with no problem.
It does take a long time to compress, about an hour. Downloading to my computer was something like 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## radtechy

I am so trying this. Maybe I can delete some stuff off my tivo


----------



## mlw983

I tried to download a Building Alaska episode, after it downloaded and removed the commercials it went to compressing which indicated it was going to take 292 hours. I was using H.264 standard. I am using windows 10 have good internet speed I am not sure if I am doing something wrong. I think that is a little too long.


----------



## Zonker007

fflewddur said:


> The main changes since Beta 2 are improved TiVo detection and fixes for some problems with video playback in archived recordings.


I tried the new version on Saturday's broadcast of SNL - Ariana Grande host. The playback fell apart toward the end of the broadcast with large pixelation and audio issues. I played the original and did not have this problem.

The format I converted it to was .TS

Z


----------



## skipanderson52

Since the Archivo 1.0 upgrade, the .ts files drop the audio (somewhere part way through the show). I cleaned out the log.txt file and history.xml files before capturing this error. They are available if that helps. Any ideas?


----------



## bornleader

tampa8 said:


> Tried it tonight to put "Adele In New York" onto my computer from my Roamio OTA. It worked flawlessly, plays back on my computer no problem. I like that it found my Video folder with no interaction needed by me.
> I will transfer it to my Android phone and see how it works, it should with no problem.
> It does take a long time to compress, about an hour. Downloading to my computer was something like 1/2 hour or so.


I too downloaded the ap and put Alele NJ on the computer. When I went archive it - it took 4 hours to save as an MP4. The playback of the MP4 file was flawless.


----------



## fflewddur

mlw983 said:


> I tried to download a Building Alaska episode, after it downloaded and removed the commercials it went to compressing which indicated it was going to take 292 hours. I was using H.264 standard. I am using windows 10 have good internet speed I am not sure if I am doing something wrong. I think that is a little too long.


It should almost certainly not take that long, but conversion speed depends on your computer. If you're on Windows, I'd open up the task manager to see if there's something else running and using your CPU; on Mac OS X, you can open Activity Monitor to see the same information. During video conversion my CPU spikes to 100% usage, with about 99% of that from Archivo.

For comparison, on my Core i5 (quad-core, 3.6 Ghz) w/ 8 GB of RAM, a 30-minute show takes about 40 minutes to archive.


----------



## fflewddur

skipanderson52 said:


> Since the Archivo 1.0 upgrade, the .ts files drop the audio (somewhere part way through the show). I cleaned out the log.txt file and history.xml files before capturing this error. They are available if that helps. Any ideas?


Zonker007 and skipanderson52, sorry to hear that it didn't work. There are a couple of things to try, depending on how involved with debugging you want to get 

The most useful thing you could do is to download the problematic videos as Encrypted TiVo files and put them in Dropbox, Google Drive, or any other file hosting service so that I can debug them myself and figure out what the problem is. For that to work, you'll also need to PM me with your MAK so I can decode the file.

If that's not an option, you can either try the archive again (sometimes my TiVo corrupts .TS files when it sends them to my computer, but rebooting the TiVo and trying again works just fine), or try reverting to 1.0-Beta2 to see if the problem goes away. You can still find the Beta 2 download at 
https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/1.0-beta2.

Thanks for trying out Archivo!


----------



## skipanderson52

fflewddur - I attempted to PM you but I don't have enough posts so I believe it failed. Hence, I emailed you directly.

Skip


----------



## radtechy

I went to download an Hd quality movie that was 90 mins it transferred fast, repaired, looked for commercials (which there weren't any) that's took like a 1/2 hr then it's said the converting would be like 3 hrs. 

Is there anyway to just get the file uncompressed? Even if it's like 7 gigs or more


----------



## fflewddur

radtechy said:


> Is there anyway to just get the file uncompressed? Even if it's like 7 gigs or more


Yes, you can select "Decrypted TiVo File" in the Save dialog to avoid the video conversion.


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 and skipanderson52: I just found a file on my own TiVo that has audio sync problems beginning about half-way through the file, so I'll use that to debug. Problem is I'm going to be out of town a lot during the next three weeks, so I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to fix this. In the meantime, you might want to try using the Beta 2 release (still available at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/1.0-beta2) to see if that works better for you.


----------



## PlanetJones

It is unable to find my Bolt. Tivo Desktop works and can find it. Android phones can find it so it does not appear to be a networking issue. Temporary disabling window firewall did not help.

15:04:32.541 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - TaskStatus cleared
15:04:37.177 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Setting status to 'Looking for TiVos...'
15:04:37.177 [pool-2-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask - Starting search for TiVo devices...
15:04:42.178 [pool-2-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.net.TivoSearchTask - Found instances: []
15:04:42.191 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - TaskStatus cleared

I do have the Nvidia Experience installed but I disable the 2 streaming service for it. Anything else to try?

Solved: Safe mode still didn't work. I looked at my nics. I have 2 physical(only 1 cabled). I also have a VPN virtual nic which is disabled unless in use. I also have VMwre workstation installed and has 2 virtual nics. Disabling the VMware virtual nics solved the connection issue.


----------



## fflewddur

PlanetJones said:


> Solved: Safe mode still didn't work. I looked at my nics. I have 2 physical(only 1 cabled). I also have a VPN virtual nic which is disabled unless in use. I also have VMwre workstation installed and has 2 virtual nics. Disabling the VMware virtual nics solved the connection issue.


Awesome, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sparty99

Does anyone have a suggestion for a video editor that will allow me to edit the commercials out on my own? I know the program has an option to search for commercials but I prefer to do my own editing.

For reference I've done the download with the conversion to H.264 files, and use it much the same way the author does (i.e., uploading to Apple TV).


----------



## HerronScott

Sparty99 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a video editor that will allow me to edit the commercials out on my own? I know the program has an option to search for commercials but I prefer to do my own editing.
> 
> For reference I've done the download with the conversion to H.264 files, and use it much the same way the author does (i.e., uploading to Apple TV).


What platform? For Windows, I use and recommend VideoRedo.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt

Sparty99 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a video editor that will allow me to edit the commercials out on my own? I know the program has an option to search for commercials but I prefer to do my own editing.
> 
> For reference I've done the download with the conversion to H.264 files, and use it much the same way the author does (i.e., uploading to Apple TV).


VideoReDo works great for editing!


----------



## Jayboy3

Any issues with getting a new computer running Windows 10? I've got my set up that's worked for me for years -- over a thousand movies, etc. Been going since 2009 or so, and used Tivo Desktop for a long time. I've always been a fully licensed subscriber with Tivo Desktop running

If and when I upgrade this desktop (soon), will I totally lose the ability to have a licensed copy of Tivo Desktop? Or can it be somehow transferred?

I use kmttg, and I'm considering using Arhivo. But do either of those draw upon the license that my desktop has by virtue of the Tivo Desktop software? 

I intend to maintain whatever Tivo continues to make available, but I'm afraid something will be lost if I get rid of this desktop. (The movies are on external drives). And BTW, I know about .tivo and DRM. I'm not asking about decrypting, I'm asking about transferring from a Tivo Roamio to a new Windows 10 Desktop.


----------



## HerronScott

I have the free version of TiVo Desktop on a couple of Windows 10 PC's. You should be able to enable the licensed version assuming you have the license key.

Scott


----------



## Jayboy3

Oh thanks. I thought TiVo got rid of the download


----------



## HerronScott

Jayboy3 said:


> Oh thanks. I thought TiVo got rid of the download


You can still download it here.

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

Scott


----------



## cubdukat

Can you use this like you'd use kmttg? I generally like that program, but I have quite a few problems with files taking several attempts to download to my PC. I'm not looking for a program to convert the downloaded files, just something that will save them as regular MPEG-2 files that I can take into VideoReDo and TMPGEnc Video Mastering Works 6 to convert to something I can burn to Blu-Ray.


----------



## fflewddur

cubdukat said:


> Can you use this like you'd use kmttg? I generally like that program, but I have quite a few problems with files taking several attempts to download to my PC. I'm not looking for a program to convert the downloaded files, just something that will save them as regular MPEG-2 files that I can take into VideoReDo and TMPGEnc Video Mastering Works 6 to convert to something I can burn to Blu-Ray.


Absolutely, you can disable the commercial removal in the preferences, and use the "Decrypted TiVo Files" filetype when saving the file. That'll give you a regular MPEG-2 to feed into whatever other video processing software you'd like to use.


----------



## fflewddur

Just a heads-up that I pushed out an update to address the audio/video sync issues some folks have reported seeing after the 1.0 release. You can find the new version at http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/#download.


----------



## mattack

cubdukat said:


> Can you use this like you'd use kmttg? I generally like that program, but I have quite a few problems with files taking several attempts to download to my PC. I'm not looking for a program to convert the downloaded files, just something that will save them as regular MPEG-2 files that I can take into VideoReDo and TMPGEnc Video Mastering Works 6 to convert to something I can burn to Blu-Ray.


What "several attempts" do you mean? i.e. what's happening?

the only times I've had problems are when the recording has a glitch in it.. and it won't then download with ANY program.. (you can manually "download from pause point" and miss a section of recording)


----------



## brentil

Win10 64bit
JRE 1.8.0_77
Archivo 1.0 & 1.0.1

I was recording fine for a while and then all of a sudden after a bunch of stuff had recorded I started getting "error removing commercials" for everything. They copy over and start processing then throw that error. They leave behind a "File.fixed.parts" file that contains;

file 'T:\File.fixed.part01.ts'

The error log has stuff like this in it per video.



> 37:35.823 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.823 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.824 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.824 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.825 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.825 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.825 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.826 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.826 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.826 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.826 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.826 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.826 [Thread-90] WARN c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - Unknown PES extension header type: 3
> 10:37:35.827 [Thread-90] INFO c.s.tivolibre.TivoDecoder - End of file reached
> 10:37:35.827 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Decoding finished.
> 10:37:35.827 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - decrypt = true
> 10:37:35.828 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - ffmpeg path = .\ffmpeg.exe outputPath = T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.ts
> 10:37:35.828 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.download.ts -codec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.ts
> 10:38:18.237 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\comskip.exe --ini .\comskip.ini --threads 4 --ts T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.ts T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2
> 10:38:19.291 [JavaFX Application Thread] WARN net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Progress <= 0
> 10:38:39.102 [JavaFX Application Thread] WARN net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Progress <= 0
> 10:40:24.053 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\ffprobe.exe -show_streams T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.ts
> 10:40:24.262 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Video start time: 1.875567
> 10:40:24.265 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - splitList: FFSplitList{segmentsToKeep=[Segment{startTime=97.014, duration=200.333, offset=1.875567}, Segment{startTime=506.406, duration=347.147, offset=1.875567}, Segment{startTime=1095.261, duration=471.655, offset=1.875567}, Segment{startTime=1732.247, duration=343.91, offset=1.875567}, Segment{startTime=2303.101, duration=271.588, offset=1.875567}, Segment{startTime=2665.346, duration=822.438, offset=1.875567}]}
> 10:40:24.266 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\ffmpeg.exe -ss 98.890 -seek2any 1 -seek_timestamp 1 -i T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.ts -t 200.333 -codec copy T:\TV\Marvels Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvels Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.part01.ts
> 10:40:24.470 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Error running command [.\ffmpeg.exe, -ss, 98.890, -seek2any, 1, -seek_timestamp, 1, -i, T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.ts, -t, 200.333, -codec, copy, T:\TV\Marvels Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvels Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.part01.ts]: exit code = 1
> 10:40:24.470 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - FFmpeg error: ffmpeg version 3.0.1-straylight-labs Copyright (c) 2000-2016 the FFmpeg developers
> built with gcc 5.3.0 (Rev5, Built by MSYS2 project)
> configuration: --extra-version=straylight-labs --enable-asm --enable-yasm --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-ffserver --disable-avdevice --disable-swscale --disable-doc --disable-ffplay --extra-ldflags=-static
> libavutil 55. 17.103 / 55. 17.103
> libavcodec 57. 24.102 / 57. 24.102
> libavformat 57. 25.100 / 57. 25.100
> libavfilter 6. 31.100 / 6. 31.100
> libswresample 2. 0.101 / 2. 0.101
> libpostproc 54. 0.100 / 54. 0.100
> Input #0, mpegts, from 'T:\TV\Marvel's Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvel's Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.ts':
> Duration: 01:00:36.64, start: 1.400000, bitrate: 12759 kb/s
> Program 1
> Metadata:
> service_name : Service01
> service_provider: FFmpeg
> Stream #0:0[0x100]: Video: mpeg2video (Main) ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002), yuv420p(tv, bt709), 1280x720 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], Closed Captions, max. 80000 kb/s, 59.94 fps, 59.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 119.88 tbc
> Stream #0:1[0x101]: Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 384 kb/s
> T:\TV\Marvels Agent Carter\Season 2\Marvels Agent Carter - S02E10 - Hollywood Ending.fixed.part01.ts: No such file or directory
> 
> 10:40:24.896 [JavaFX Application Thread] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - ArchiveTask failed for Marvel's Agent Carter  Hollywood Ending:
> net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTaskException: Error removing commercials
> at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.cutCommercials(ArchiveTask.java:464) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
> at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.archive(ArchiveTask.java:127) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
> at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.call(ArchiveTask.java:94) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
> at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.call(ArchiveTask.java:58) ~[Archivo.jar:na]
> at javafx.concurrent.Task$TaskCallable.call(Unknown Source) ~[jfxrt.jar:na]
> at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_77]
> at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_77]
> at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_77]
> at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_77]
> at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_77]
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source) ~[na:1.8.0_77]
> 10:40:24.897 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - TaskStatus cleared


----------



## fflewddur

Hi brentil, thanks for reporting this! It looks like Archivo is having trouble decoding some of the files its getting from your TiVo, and this is later leading to problems with ffmpeg choking on the recordings. I'd love to troubleshoot this, but I'll need a copy of the encrypted .TiVo file to do it. Could you save one of these shows using the "Encrypted TiVo File" type in Archivo? If so, send me a PM and I'll shoot you instructions for uploading the video to my server so I can investigate what's going wrong.


----------



## brentil

fflewddur said:


> Hi brentil, thanks for reporting this! It looks like Archivo is having trouble decoding some of the files its getting from your TiVo, and this is later leading to problems with ffmpeg choking on the recordings. I'd love to troubleshoot this, but I'll need a copy of the encrypted .TiVo file to do it. Could you save one of these shows using the "Encrypted TiVo File" type in Archivo? If so, send me a PM and I'll shoot you instructions for uploading the video to my server so I can investigate what's going wrong.


Message sent!


----------



## steve771

Looks like a very nice program. I just d/l it and am in the process of testing a show transfer.

Two questions for the author: (1) Is it possible to queue multiple shows? I only see how to select one at a time. (2) Do you take donations? My Paypal is kinda light right now, but I have funding coming in a week or so.

It's great that people take time to create these programs for us somewhat techie challenged! 

Oops, one more... out of the quality selections, which one will give the best picture quality on a large TV? Thanks all!


----------



## aaronwt

I know I'm able to select other individual titles that get queued up to transfer. But I'm not able to select a bunch at one time.

And I see my version of Archivo on this PC said there was an update. v1.0.1.


----------



## steve771

aaronwt said:


> I know I'm able to select other individual titles that get queued up to transfer. But I'm not able to select a bunch at one time.
> 
> And I see my version of Archivo on this PC said there was an update. v1.0.1.


Ok, so I was trying to select a bunch at a time (with Shift Click), didn't try to select each one after another. Thanks for the info! :up:


----------



## brentil

Was looking into making the performance faster on this and was sad to see HandBrake doesn't support nVidia NVENC but it does support Intel QuickSync. Does the option in the Preferences to Use Hardware Acceleration enable that feature of HandBrake?

From reading online it looks like I'll have to enable the onboard graphics in addition to my nVidia GPU and then assign it to a non-existent VGA device.


----------



## brentil

steve771 said:


> Ok, so I was trying to select a bunch at a time (with Shift Click), didn't try to select each one after another. Thanks for the info! :up:


You have to select each show and choose to archive it individually but the quick way I found to do it was select the first show and hit Ctrl-S which brings up the save location, choose the location, hit enter. Then after the first one that's in that folder hit down arrow then Ctrl-S then enter and rinse/repeat all the way down the list.


----------



## steve771

brentil said:


> You have to select each show and choose to archive it individually but the quick way I found to do it was select the first show and hit Ctrl-S which brings up the save location, choose the location, hit enter. Then after the first one that's in that folder hit down arrow then Ctrl-S then enter and rinse/repeat all the way down the list.


Thanks! You've done a great job with this.

Is selecting H.265 High Profile going to provide the best video quality?


----------



## fflewddur

steve771 said:


> Thanks! You've done a great job with this.
> 
> Is selecting H.264 High Profile going to provide the best video quality?


Yep, that will give you the highest quality output.

The hardware acceleration is Intel QuickSync Video, as you suspected; to make it work, you'll need a CPU that supports it (Intel Sandybridge CPUs and later), have the Intel GPU enabled in your BIOS (you can still use a PCIe graphics card for your video output, the Intel GPU just needs to be turned on), and have the Intel Graphics Drivers for your GPU installed. Support is also currently limited to Windows.

You'll almost certainly know right away if it's working, because the speed-up is dramatic. The downside is that the files it generates tend to be quite a bit larger than the software encoder, and at a *slightly* lower quality level (personally I can't see any difference in quality, but this seems to be the consensus from online reviews of Intel's QSV).


----------



## brentil

I got my i5-4690 GPU running in tandem with my nVidia following the guides I found online. Then I installed the GUI version of HandBrake to test with as it shows in the settings if QuickSync is enabled or not. A file encoded with QuickSync took about 50% of the time and also only used 60% of my CPU during that time instead of 100%. I also loaded up GPU-Z and watched it spike the intel GPU load & speed.

So I then loaded up Archivo and attempted to archive a video but it gets to the last step where it loads HandBrake and the time to completion kept climbing but no CPU/GPU usage was going on. I eventually cancelled the job after several minutes as it appeared stuck and it spat an error to the log.

At the end of the log was this error. I've attached the full log as a txt because the forum software doesn't like some of the text in the log.



> ...
> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.02 %[00:39:28] qsv_enc_init: using 'hardware (2)' implementation, API: 1.17
> Error code -17,	av_qsv_wait_on_sync	642
> 
> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.04 %
> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.05 %
> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.06 %
> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.06 %
> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.06 %
> Encoding: task 1 of 1, 0.06 %
> ...


After that I took the command line and ran it directly against the handbrake.exe inside of Archivo and it does the same thing and I had to terminate it too.

I then ran the same command line against HandBrake 0.10.5 which is what was the latest copy I downloaded to test with and it works correctly with that newer version.


----------



## Dave in Phoenix

Ok old dummy here. Although I go back to os/2 warp days and before with card readers and ancient Burroughs system before floppies! Yes I'm that old 

Have used paid version of Tivo Desktop for years and edited with Video Redo. Until Win 10 update then Desktop can't connect, Media code is correct etc. (EDIT Desktop now started working but still like to try your great sounding program.) This started me on a Google adventure and after a detour at kmttg would up here.

This sounds great for a non-geek like me. But after install latest from 3 days at http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/but Windows asks for what app to run jar file 

That is why I gave up on kmttg with all the command line stuff had to run to get jar to work. Is there also a problem installing in programs/x86 since can't write which I read somewhere and tried to install in c:/ but still asks me what app to use for .jar when after it says installs and tries to launch.

I just installed the latest both 32 bit and 64 bit Java programs. Shows as Java 8 update 77 64 bit although I also downloaded the 32 bit... but I don't think that is the problem of how to run Archivo jar file ... confused....

Suggests on site info for us that might get stuck with the .jar file apparently needed to run Archivo?

Tivo Premier Elite, Win 10 64bit with latest updates.


----------



## lpwcomp

If Windows is asking what app to run a jar file, then Java is not properly installed om your system.


----------



## brentil

You need the 32bit Java for Archivo to work. Also it's important you downloaded the JRE and not the JDK. It should just start up when you click the shortcut if Java is installed correctly.


----------



## steve771

So the latest Handbrake build removes FDK AAC. Is that a big deal?


----------



## brentil

steve771 said:


> So the latest Handbrake build removes FDK AAC. Is that a big deal?


I saw that too but it seems to fall back to AC3 (or something else I forget the term now) if you try to use FDK AAC. According to their website it's a legal thing and they state you can't ship anything before 0.10.5 anymore because of it. Using the same command line that calls for FDK AAC for me still produced videos with audio because of the fallback.


----------



## fflewddur

brentil said:


> After that I took the command line and ran it directly against the handbrake.exe inside of Archivo and it does the same thing and I had to terminate it too.
> 
> I then ran the same command line against HandBrake 0.10.5 which is what was the latest copy I downloaded to test with and it works correctly with that newer version.


Awesome Brentil, thanks for debugging this! I'm going to roll a new release as soon as I get a chance to include the updated version of HandBrake and ensure the audio encoder arguments are behaving properly.


----------



## fflewddur

Dave in Phoenix said:


> Ok old dummy here. Although I go back to os/2 warp days and before with card readers and ancient Burroughs system before floppies! Yes I'm that old
> 
> Have used paid version of Tivo Desktop for years and edited with Video Redo. Until Win 10 update then Desktop can't connect, Media code is correct etc. (EDIT Desktop now started working but still like to try your great sounding program.) This started me on a Google adventure and after a detour at kmttg would up here.
> 
> This sounds great for a non-geek like me. But after install latest from 3 days at http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/but Windows asks for what app to run jar file
> 
> That is why I gave up on kmttg with all the command line stuff had to run to get jar to work. Is there also a problem installing in programs/x86 since can't write which I read somewhere and tried to install in c:/ but still asks me what app to use for .jar when after it says installs and tries to launch.
> 
> I just installed the latest both 32 bit and 64 bit Java programs. Shows as Java 8 update 77 64 bit although I also downloaded the 32 bit... but I don't think that is the problem of how to run Archivo jar file ... confused....
> 
> Suggests on site info for us that might get stuck with the .jar file apparently needed to run Archivo?
> 
> Tivo Premier Elite, Win 10 64bit with latest updates.


Hrm, if you're not able to install to C:\Program Files (x86), then you either might not have admin rights on your system (but then, you shouldn't be able to install it to C:\, either), or something is seriously messed up with the file system permissions on your computer. As others have mentioned, if Archivo.jar is exiting with errors about not being able to run .jar files, then something is also messed up with your Java installation (side note: Archivo works with both the 32- and 64-bit editions of Java; I personally run it on the 64-bit edition).

Given both of these issues, if it were my machine, I'd backup my data, format the harddrive, and do a clean install of Windows 10. But... that's a lot of work, and if Archivo is the only app that's misbehaving on you, probably not worth it. Instead, there's a repair feature built into Windows 10 that might help; it *should* let you reset your PCs software to a clean state without losing any of your files (see the "Reset your PC" section on http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/windows-10-recovery-options). Full disclaimer: I've never tried it myself, so I can't vouch for how well the reset feature works. But being unable to install programs to C:\Program Files definitely makes me think something is wrong with your Windows installation. After the reset, you'll also need to install all of your applications again, so only do this if you still have the installation media for everything.


----------



## fflewddur

steve771 said:


> So the latest Handbrake build removes FDK AAC. Is that a big deal?


Probably not; the latest release of ffmpeg *finally *included a decent built-in AAC encoder, and the HandBrake folks have signaled their intention to work with the ffmpeg developers to improve it even further. And if you're on a Mac it won't matter at all, as Archivo uses Mac OS X's Core Audio encoder instead of FDK-AAC, anyway.


----------



## brentil

Oddly moving to HandBrake 0.10.5 has fixed the not encoding with QuickSync it seems to work 95% of the time but I have a failure still from time to time. Every now and then I get an episode that has the same gets stuck on encoding issue. Running the command line directly against the same HandBrake.exe works versus from inside of Archivo. It's strange because I can retry the same video and it fails again but there's no error reason why in the logs.

::EDIT::
Hmm now if I go back and try them again from Archivo they work. Maybe just a memory Java issue or something...


----------



## brentil

Just curious, but any particular reason why 32bit Java & EXEs over 32bit?


----------



## fflewddur

brentil said:


> Just curious, but any particular reason why 32bit Java & EXEs over 32bit?


Archivo works fine with either 32- or 64-bit Java installations (I only use the 64-bit JVM myself). The tools Archivo ships with on Windows are the 32-bit versions largely to ease installation and packaging. I've tested 64-bit versions of ffmpeg, comskip, and HandBrake to see if there's much difference over the 32-bit versions: ffmpeg and comskip show no performance improvements, and the improvement with HandBrake was < 10% on software decoding, with no difference while using hardware acceleration. None of these tools come anywhere close to using > 4GB of memory, which is the main benefit of 64-bit architectures.

I might end up making an optional 64-bit version for Windows for the next major release, but first I want to fix the download page to automatically identify the user's platform and suggest the 32-bit version for people on 32-bit systems and the 64-bit version for people on 64-bit systems.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi and thank you for your excellent work. 
I want to report an unusually observation, I have a Roamio Plus with 4TB drive, a few days ago in the GUI every recording on the Tivo started a count down saying in x days this recording would be deleted. The count down has come and gone and now there are no "delete" messages on anything. I have used just under half the drive space. I don't know if this is related to the software or not, the Tivo itself does not report this action. 
Second part is a request. I have noticed that when archiving a series of recordings, each one downloads and fully completes before the next one starts to download. Because the entire process takes some amount of time, I was wondering if it would be possible to start the "downloading" in the next item in the que before the initial one completes to seemingly save some processing time.


----------



## aaronwt

I thought that one download at a time is the way it works? It's that way with any program that downloads from a TiVo. You can only download one at a time from each TiVo. Although you could download multiple titles concurrently from multiple TiVos but each box has always been limited to one download at a time.


----------



## fcfc2

aaronwt said:


> I thought that one download at a time is the way it works? It's that way with any program that downloads from a TiVo. You can only download one at a time from each TiVo. Although you could download multiple titles concurrently from multiple TiVos but each box has always been limited to one download at a time.


That's fine, but the downloading is the first operation performed by the software, all the following operations are done on the local computer. What would save considerable time would be something that triggers the next download when the initial one has completed downloading but just starting the next operation. There would not be concurrent downloads one would follow the other as the local processing starts, and when that begins to be processed, it would trigger the next recording in the que, and so on. 
I don't know if this is possible without a major rework but if it could be relatively simply done....it would save a lot of time.


----------



## gonzotek

fcfc2 said:


> That's fine, but the downloading is the first operation performed by the software, all the following operations are done on the local computer. What would save considerable time would be something that triggers the next download when the initial one has completed downloading but just starting the next operation. There would not be concurrent downloads one would follow the other as the local processing starts, and when that begins to be processed, it would trigger the next recording in the que, and so on.
> I don't know if this is possible without a major rework but if it could be relatively simply done....it would save a lot of time.


One thing that would need to be considered is that you could potentially end up with several files downloaded and ready to be encoded (etc.) before the first encoding task is finished, and you'd probably only ever want one encode happening at a time. Logic would need to be in place to progressively put the downloads into the encoding/processing queue.


----------



## dcbarry

Hello... using version 1.01, only 1 of my 3 DVRs on the network are seen. (Newest Roamio is seen, two HDs are missing). Nothing in log gives a clue about the search for devices --- can I enable more verbose logging to help debug?


----------



## fflewddur

fcfc2 said:


> Hi and thank you for your excellent work.
> I want to report an unusually observation, I have a Roamio Plus with 4TB drive, a few days ago in the GUI every recording on the Tivo started a count down saying in x days this recording would be deleted. The count down has come and gone and now there are no "delete" messages on anything. I have used just under half the drive space. I don't know if this is related to the software or not, the Tivo itself does not report this action.
> Second part is a request. I have noticed that when archiving a series of recordings, each one downloads and fully completes before the next one starts to download. Because the entire process takes some amount of time, I was wondering if it would be possible to start the "downloading" in the next item in the que before the initial one completes to seemingly save some processing time.


Thanks for the suggestion! Optimizing the download and archiving processes is already in the todo list at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/labels/enhancement; feel free to add any other suggestions there.

As for the incorrect warnings about when shows will be deleted, I've noticed this myself from time to time. I investigated it a few months ago and the problem was that the TiVo itself was saying the program would be deleted soon, even though it had plenty of empty space and not many scheduled recordings. I'll take another look to see if that's still the case; there have been a couple of TiVo software updates since then, so something might have changed in how it reports future deletion estimates.


----------



## aaronwt

fflewddur said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Optimizing the download and archiving processes is already in the todo list at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/labels/enhancement; feel free to add any other suggestions there.
> 
> As for the incorrect warnings about when shows will be deleted, I've noticed this myself from time to time. I investigated it a few months ago and the problem was that the TiVo itself was saying the program would be deleted soon, even though it had plenty of empty space and not many scheduled recordings. I'll take another look to see if that's still the case; there have been a couple of TiVo software updates since then, so something might have changed in how it reports future deletion estimates.


This is nothing new. I t just means that the shows can be deleted if the space is needed. I know mine never get deleted unless my hard drive is near full. And then the oldest shows will get deleted first.


----------



## fflewddur

Hey all, I posted a new release (version 1.0.2) today. It should find your TiVos _much_ more reliably than earlier releases, and it fixes a rare problem decoding .TiVo files.

The fixes to TiVo discovery were pretty significant, so I haven't turned on the upgrade notification yet. If anyone wants to try it out and let me know if all of their supported TiVos (Series 4 and higher) are detected, I'd appreciate it!

The download is available at http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/#download.


----------



## brentil

fflewddur said:


> Hey all, I posted a new release (version 1.0.2) today. It should find your TiVos _much_ more reliably than earlier releases, and it fixes a rare problem decoding .TiVo files.
> 
> The fixes to TiVo discovery were pretty significant, so I haven't turned on the upgrade notification yet. If anyone wants to try it out and let me know if all of their supported TiVos (Series 4 and higher) are detected, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> The download is available at http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/#download.


Thank you!

Downloaded it and I'll give it a try. I have a show waiting I know causes issues.


----------



## brentil

I still get an error when trying to archive certain shows. I checked and it does work on others. I saw 1.0.3 show up so I upgraded to it and tested it too with the same results. Error under the spoiler code.



Spoiler



14:00:20.488 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Download finished.
14:00:20.496 [Thread-6] INFO n.s.t.TransportStreamDecoder - End of file reached
14:00:20.496 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Decoding finished.
14:00:20.497 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - decrypt = true
14:00:20.501 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - ffmpeg path = .\ffmpeg.exe outputPath = T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.ts
14:00:20.501 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\ffmpeg.exe -fflags +genpts+igndts -i T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.download.ts -codec copy -avoid_negative_ts make_zero -f mpegts T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.ts
14:01:44.320 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\comskip.exe --ini .\comskip.ini --threads 4 --ts T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.ts T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1
14:01:45.498 [JavaFX Application Thread] WARN net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Progress <= 0
14:01:46.487 [JavaFX Application Thread] WARN net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Progress <= 0
14:01:51.449 [JavaFX Application Thread] WARN net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Progress <= 0
14:01:52.440 [JavaFX Application Thread] WARN net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - Progress <= 0
14:05:11.097 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\ffprobe.exe -show_streams T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.ts
14:05:11.312 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Video start time: 1.7894
14:05:11.316 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - splitList: FFSplitList{segmentsToKeep=[Segment{startTime=36.069, duration=611.678, offset=1.7894}, Segment{startTime=813.579, duration=364.03, offset=1.7894}, Segment{startTime=1413.479, duration=437.44, offset=1.7894}, Segment{startTime=1945.98, duration=473.106, offset=1.7894}, Segment{startTime=2701.735, duration=339.906, offset=1.7894}, Segment{startTime=3170.303, duration=349.249, offset=1.7894}]}
14:05:11.317 [pool-3-thread-1] INFO n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Running command: .\ffmpeg.exe -ss 37.858 -seek2any 1 -seek_timestamp 1 -i T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.ts -t 611.678 -codec copy T:\TV\DCs Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DCs Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.part01.ts
14:05:11.522 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - Error running command [.\ffmpeg.exe, -ss, 37.858, -seek2any, 1, -seek_timestamp, 1, -i, T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.ts, -t, 611.678, -codec, copy, T:\TV\DCs Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DCs Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.part01.ts]: exit code = 1
14:05:11.522 [pool-3-thread-1] ERROR n.s.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask - FFmpeg error: ffmpeg version 3.0.2-straylight-labs Copyright (c) 2000-2016 the FFmpeg developers
built with gcc 5.3.0 (Rev5, Built by MSYS2 project)
configuration: --extra-version=straylight-labs --enable-asm --enable-yasm --enable-gpl --enable-version3 --disable-ffserver --disable-avdevice --disable-swscale --disable-doc --disable-ffplay --extra-ldflags=-static
libavutil 55. 17.103 / 55. 17.103
libavcodec 57. 24.102 / 57. 24.102
libavformat 57. 25.100 / 57. 25.100
libavfilter 6. 31.100 / 6. 31.100
libswresample 2. 0.101 / 2. 0.101
libpostproc 54. 0.100 / 54. 0.100
Input #0, mpegts, from 'T:\TV\DC's Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DC's Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.ts':
Duration: 00:58:55.69, start: 1.400000, bitrate: 12474 kb/s
Program 1 
Metadata:
service_name : Service01
service_provider: FFmpeg
Stream #0:0[0x100]: Video: mpeg2video (Main) ([2][0][0][0] / 0x0002), yuv420p(tv), 1920x1080 [SAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], Closed Captions, max. 24000 kb/s, 29.97 fps, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Stream #0:1[0x101]: Audio: ac3 ([129][0][0][0] / 0x0081), 48000 Hz, 5.1(side), fltp, 384 kb/s
T:\TV\DCs Legends of Tomorrow\Season 1\DCs Legends of Tomorrow - S01E13 - Leviathan.fixed.part01.ts: No such file or directory

14:05:11.939 [JavaFX Application Thread] ERROR net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - ArchiveTask failed for DC's Legends of Tomorrow  Leviathan: 
net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTaskException: Error removing commercials
at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.cutCommercials(ArchiveTask.java:464)
at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.archive(ArchiveTask.java:127)
at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.call(ArchiveTask.java:94)
at net.straylightlabs.archivo.controller.ArchiveTask.call(ArchiveTask.java:58)
at javafx.concurrent.Task$TaskCallable.call(Unknown Source)
at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Unknown Source)
at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source)
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
14:05:11.940 [JavaFX Application Thread] INFO net.straylightlabs.archivo.Archivo - TaskStatus cleared


----------



## fflewddur

Ah, thanks for that report! I think the problem is with the apostrophe in the file name; if you try removing it, do you still get an error? I'm recording an episode of Bob's Burgers right now to test it out myself...

EDIT: Nevermind, doesn't look like that was the problem. I'll keep looking into this...


----------



## peterkronenberg

Just started using Archivo with my new Bolt and it's great. Just wondering what format is the best to download the fastest I notice it downloads the file relatively quickly, but then takes a while to compress it and process it. I don't care if it takes up a lot of disk space. I'm interesting in the fastest download time (including whatever processing it needs to do). 

thanks


----------



## brentil

peterkronenberg said:


> Just started using Archivo with my new Bolt and it's great. Just wondering what format is the best to download the fastest I notice it downloads the file relatively quickly, but then takes a while to compress it and process it. I don't care if it takes up a lot of disk space. I'm interesting in the fastest download time (including whatever processing it needs to do).
> 
> thanks


The best way to speed it up is the hardware used for encoding as it's the most intensive part. The encoder used is Handbrake which works best with Intel CPUs with Quick Sync which are 4th generation and newer i3/i5/i7 devices. The problem is if you have an addon video card like a nVidia or AMD card it defaults the Quick Sync features. I was in that same situation myself and found some guides online how to enabled Quick Sync while still using nVidia/AMD GPU at the same time. Doing so dropped encoding times from about 45 minutes for a 1 hour TV show to about 20 minutes.


----------



## peterkronenberg

brentil said:


> The best way to speed it up is the hardware used for encoding as it's the most intensive part. The encoder used is Handbrake which works best with Intel CPUs with Quick Sync which are 4th generation and newer i3/i5/i7 devices. The problem is if you have an addon video card like a nVidia or AMD card it defaults the Quick Sync features. I was in that same situation myself and found some guides online how to enabled Quick Sync while still using nVidia/AMD GPU at the same time. Doing so dropped encoding times from about 45 minutes for a 1 hour TV show to about 20 minutes.


How do I tell if it's using Quick Sync or not? Do you know what you did to speed things up?

I was also thinking the filetype might make a difference. *.mp4 vs *.ts vs *.tivo


----------



## brentil

peterkronenberg said:


> How do I tell if it's using Quick Sync or not? Do you know what you did to speed things up?
> 
> I was also thinking the filetype might make a difference. *.mp4 vs *.ts vs *.tivo


A .TiVo file is encrypted, you can only play it on a TiVo or software that has your MAC key. The .ts file is only meant for PyTivo software. The "Standard H.264" mp4 format is a universal format that can be played pretty much anywhere. It's also the only format that supports Quick Sync.

You can see if Quick Sync is being used by going to Archivo -> Help -> View Log -> Search for "Using Intel Quick Sync Video" in the log file. If it says true then it's using it already.

If not then you're either not using the Standard H.264 mp4, don't have a CPU that supports Quick Sync, or have an addon card.


----------



## fflewddur

Thanks Brentil! Just a quick addendum: if you have an Intel CPU that supports Quick Sync, you can still use it with an existing graphics card, but you may need to do two things:

1) In your computer's BIOS, you may need to enable the integrated GPU or iGPU.

2) Install the latest Intel Graphics Driver for your specific model of CPU; you can find these on intel.com.

Unfortunately Quick Sync is not yet supported on Mac OS X, so these instructions will only work for Windows users.

Also, the .ts file type is a good choice if you want the process to be as fast as possible, don't care about space, and don't care about device compatibility. This file type won't convert the video to a widely-supported format, but if you install a media player like VLC, you shouldn't have any trouble playing them back on your computer.


----------



## lpwcomp

.tivo files are encrypted TiVo files. .ts are transport stream files which is a standard a/v container and is not limited to TiVos.


----------



## peterkronenberg

fflewddur said:


> Also, the .ts file type is a good choice if you want the process to be as fast as possible, don't care about space, and don't care about device compatibility. This file type won't convert the video to a widely-supported format, but if you install a media player like VLC, you shouldn't have any trouble playing them back on your computer.


Thanks. I use vlc so I'll see how ts works


----------



## peterkronenberg

I can't seem to get VLC to play the downloaded ts file. The video is very splotchy and both audio and video skip around so much that it is unwatchable. Any ideas?


----------



## brentil

peterkronenberg said:


> I can't seem to get VLC to play the downloaded ts file. The video is very splotchy and both audio and video skip around so much that it is unwatchable. Any ideas?


How powerful is your computer? What model CPU/speed do you have?


----------



## peterkronenberg

brentil said:


> How powerful is your computer? What model CPU/speed do you have?


Should be able to handle it. It's an Intel i7-4810MQ, 2.80 Ghz with 16GB RAM


----------



## aaronwt

peterkronenberg said:


> Should be able to handle it. It's an Intel i7-4810MQ, 2.80 Ghz with 16GB RAM


Even a core i3 can handle it.


----------



## wmcbrine

Kind of sounds like the file was never decrypted. (Raw .TiVo files are only partly encrypted to begin with, so they sort-of play.)


----------



## brentil

Make sure you have the MAC entered in the Preferences for your TiVo and then save as either "Decrypted TiVo Files (*.ts)" or "PyTivo Files (*.ts)."

Try experimenting with both to see what works best.


----------



## peterkronenberg

brentil said:


> Make sure you have the MAC entered in the Preferences for your TiVo and then save as either "Decrypted TiVo Files (*.ts)" or "PyTivo Files (*.ts)."
> 
> Try experimenting with both to see what works best.


It wouldn't work at all if I didn't enter the MAC, right? 
Are those two formats different even though they are both *.ts ?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## fflewddur

peterkronenberg said:


> It wouldn't work at all if I didn't enter the MAC, right?
> Are those two formats different even though they are both *.ts ?


Right, if your MAK is wrong, you won't even be able to pull up the list of recordings. So we know that bit is correct 

There are two differences between PyTiVo files and Decrypted TiVo files: PyTiVo files will have commercials removed (if you enable that option) and they include an extra TiVo metadata file with information about the recording. They're both standard MPEG-TS files, though, hence the .ts extension.

I agree with wmcbrine, it sounds like the file isn't being decrypted properly. If you're saving them as Encrypted TiVo files (.tivo), then that's the expected behavior.

I'm working to add a more advanced debugging mode to the next version of Archivo. I'll post here when that's ready so that we can try to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## fflewddur

peterkronenberg, I've put together a new release that includes a better debugging mode. If you're willing to help, here's what I'll need to investigate this problem:

1) Goto Edit->Preferences and check the box next to "Save debugging files". This will save the original .TiVo file that I'll need to debug this.
2) Try to archive one of the recordings that didn't work before. Save it as either a Decrypted TiVo or PyTiVo file.
3) Just in case, test out the .ts video to see if it works this time. If not, let me know and I'll send you instructions to upload the .TiVo file to my server so I can look into what's going wrong with the decryption.

You can download the new release at http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/#download.


----------



## peterkronenberg

fflewddur said:


> peterkronenberg, I've put together a new release that includes a better debugging mode. If you're willing to help, here's what I'll need to investigate this problem:
> 
> 1) Goto Edit->Preferences and check the box next to "Save debugging files". This will save the original .TiVo file that I'll need to debug this.
> 2) Try to archive one of the recordings that didn't work before. Save it as either a Decrypted TiVo or PyTiVo file.
> 3) Just in case, test out the .ts video to see if it works this time. If not, let me know and I'll send you instructions to upload the .TiVo file to my server so I can look into what's going wrong with the decryption.
> 
> You can download the new release at http://straylightlabs.net/archivo/#download.


Just tried the new release with both Decrypted Tivo and PyTivo and both of them worked. Played with VLC (Windows media player had the same problem I described previously, but VLC was ok)

thanks


----------



## fflewddur

Awesome! You should be able to disable the "Save debugging files" checkbox now to prevent Archivo from holding onto all of the original .TiVo files.


----------



## fflewddur

Hey all, just a quick status update: I pushed out a new release today (1.0.5) that further improves the debugging support to help track down any remaining issues, especially with TiVo detection. Now I'm turning my attention to the queue of feature requests, so future updates should include more noticeable improvements


----------



## Fofer

Thanks so much, fflewddur. Archivo is VERY much appreciated! Seriously awesome work, and your willingess to constantly improve it, and help us to enjoy it, is very cool. Looking forward to seeing what new features come next. You da real MVP around here. Thank you! :up:


----------



## Robin

Terrific work, thank you!



pwlcheng said:


> It would be nice to be able to archive on the 'folder' level. e.g. when I highlight the name of a Show (with the whole season of episodes in it), it gives me the option to "Archive" the whole Show. Thanks.


That's what I came to request, too.


----------



## fflewddur

Robin said:


> Terrific work, thank you!
> 
> That's what I came to request, too.


Yep, I've added this to the feature backlog: https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/issues/77


----------



## Robin

You're the best. :up:


----------



## fflewddur

Hey all, I'm happy to announce that Archivo 1.1 Beta 1 is ready! You can find installers for Windows and Mac OS X at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/1.1-beta1. Lots of improvements in this release, here's a list of the main ones:


New features
Ability to select multiple files at once and archive or delete them all
Ability to search the recording list by show or episode title
Auto-organize option to automatically organize archived recordings into folders by show title and season
Option to show each recording's duration in the recording list
Archiving or deleting the header for a group of recordings will archive or delete all of the recordings in that group
Ability to save recordings in the new, efficient H.265 format
New "Open containing folder" command to view archived recordings in Windows Explorer or Mac OS X Finder 

Improvements
Improved video processing; archiving is both faster and compatible with more recordings
Improved commercial detection
Optimized download process; when archiving multiple recordings, the next download will begin while the previous download is being processed
64-bit versions of Windows now use a 64-bit version of HandBrake
Automatically clean up intermediate files when an archive task is canceled or fails with an error
Numerous user interface improvements
Much better logging to help Archivo developers diagnose problems


This is a pre-release, so only install it if you're comfortable running beta software that might still have some bugs hiding in it 

Please let me know of any problems you encounter!


----------



## brentil

Excellent! Does the H.265 compression work with the Intel Quick Sync?


----------



## fflewddur

brentil said:


> Excellent! Does the H.265 compression work with the Intel Quick Sync?


Not yet; this isn't supported in HandBrake 0.10.5, but should be coming in their next stable build.


----------



## fcfc2

Just wanted to report back on the latest beta, so far, no detected problems at all. Process speed is dramatically faster for me. Overall this is just excellent work, thanks again.


----------



## Robin

Terrific update, thank you!

Minor issue: when I batch archive I have to confirm the save location for each file. Is there (or can there be) a way to say "use this location for every video in this folder"?

If it's only 3 or 4 it's a minor issue but I'm archiving 40 and 60 shows at a time.


----------



## fflewddur

Robin said:


> Terrific update, thank you!
> 
> Minor issue: when I batch archive I have to confirm the save location for each file. Is there (or can there be) a way to say "use this location for every video in this folder"?
> 
> If it's only 3 or 4 it's a minor issue but I'm archiving 40 and 60 shows at a time.


This release also added an auto-organize option to the Preferences dialog, which will stop Archivo from prompting for save locations (unless an existing file would be overwritten). Instead, you give it a file type and base folder once (e.g., archive everything as MP4s to D:\TiVo Recordings), and it will organize everything you archive by show and season (e.g., D:\TiVo Recordings\Doctor Who\Season 1\01 - Rose.mp4). Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## Robin

That sounds terrific, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## rgrounds

I have read through the entire thread. I am having an issue with Archivo. 
I have installed it on 2 different Win 10 machines. 

Archivo can not see my Roamio Pro on either machine. I "try again" multiple times with no success. 

Any ideas. I have allowed Java 8 in Windows Firewall. 

I am stumped. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fcfc2

rgrounds said:


> I have read through the entire thread. I am having an issue with Archivo.
> I have installed it on 2 different Win 10 machines.
> 
> Archivo can not see my Roamio Pro on either machine. I "try again" multiple times with no success.
> 
> Any ideas. I have allowed Java 8 in Windows Firewall.
> 
> I am stumped. Thanks in advance.


Might want to try uninstalling Archivo, reboot the computer and then reinstall it again. 
I am using it on W10 Pro and had problems after the last upgrade, but the above worked for me and it has been working fine since.


----------



## Aero 1

hi, how does the naming convention work in the beta?

if i have the "automatically organize recordings to" setting enabled, it will automatically save the file without the show name in front of the file. for example:

\Archivo\BattleBots\Season 2\03 - We're Gonna Need a Bigger Bracket The Round of 32, Part 1.mp4

if i take off the "automatically organize recordings to" settings, the archive save dialog appears with the full name of the episode with the show name in front like this: *BattleBots - 03 - We're Gonna Need a Bigger Bracket The Round of 32, Part 1.mp4*

Can you change it to always append the name?

Ideally, the auto settings should append the name of the show in the file name as well, or the plex naming convention way which lots of other programs use.

like this for example:

\BattleBots\Season 2\*BattleBots - S02E*03 - We're Gonna Need a Bigger Bracket The Round of 32, Part 1.mp4

thanks!


----------



## brentil

Aero 1 said:


> hi, how does the naming convention work in the beta?
> 
> if i have the "automatically organize recordings to" setting enabled, it will automatically save the file without the show name in front of the file. for example:
> 
> \Archivo\BattleBots\Season 2\03 - We're Gonna Need a Bigger Bracket The Round of 32, Part 1.mp4
> 
> if i take off the "automatically organize recordings to" settings, the archive save dialog appears with the full name of the episode with the show name in front like this: *BattleBots - 03 - We're Gonna Need a Bigger Bracket The Round of 32, Part 1.mp4*
> 
> Can you change it to always append the name?
> 
> Ideally, the auto settings should append the name of the show in the file name as well, or the plex naming convention way which lots of other programs use.
> 
> like this for example:
> 
> \BattleBots\Season 2\*BattleBots - S02E*03 - We're Gonna Need a Bigger Bracket The Round of 32, Part 1.mp4
> 
> thanks!


Ironically I was coming here to request the exact same thing after archiving BattleBots too for my Plex server!


----------



## fflewddur

Aero 1 said:


> Ideally, the auto settings should append the name of the show in the file name as well, or the plex naming convention way which lots of other programs use.


That's a great idea, thanks! I just released a new beta that uses Plex-compatible filenames, along with a few other fixes. Eventually I plan to make the filename convention fully user-editable, but using the Plex standard seems like a logical default.



rgrounds said:


> Archivo can not see my Roamio Pro on either machine. I "try again" multiple times with no success.


The beta I just released adds a new setting to the Preferences dialog to let you select which network Archivo should use when searching for TiVos. I've been able to replicate the problem you described when virtualization software is installed (e.g., VMWare or VirtualBox) or when a VPN is active; the problem seems to be that Java thinks the virtual network (which is usually not the same network the TiVo is connected to) is your computer's default network, and uses that instead of your local network.

If adjusting this setting doesn't help, can you tell me a bit more about your network setup? For instance, are your Roamio and computer connected to the same ethernet or wireless router? Do you have multiple network switches or access points? Are you using MoCa?

The new Archivo beta (version 1.1.0 Beta 2) can be found at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/v1.1-beta2.


----------



## Robin

I'm having trouble with archivo hanging. I suspect it's network hiccups on my end, but it doesn't seem to resume once it's stalled. I have to close, reopen, and restart the downloads. Any way to make it self repair?

I hate to complain because I think you've done terrific work and I'm hugely grateful for it, but I grudgingly accept that the point of a beta is to make improvements.&#128512;


----------



## fflewddur

Robin said:


> I'm having trouble with archivo hanging. I suspect it's network hiccups on my end, but it doesn't seem to resume once it's stalled. I have to close, reopen, and restart the downloads. Any way to make it self repair?
> 
> I hate to complain because I think you've done terrific work and I'm hugely grateful for it, but I grudgingly accept that the point of a beta is to make improvements.😀


Thanks for reporting this. When does Archivo hang? During downloading, while detecting commercials, while converting the video, etc.? Does it always seem to hang on the same recordings, or does restarting Archivo allow you successfully download the same recording that caused it to hang in the past?

Also, did this just start happening with today's beta release, or has it been going on with earlier releases as well?


----------



## rgrounds

fflewddur said:


> The beta I just released adds a new setting to the Preferences dialog to let you select which network Archivo should use when searching for TiVos. I've been able to replicate the problem you described when virtualization software is installed (e.g., VMWare or VirtualBox) or when a VPN is active; the problem seems to be that Java thinks the virtual network (which is usually not the same network the TiVo is connected to) is your computer's default network, and uses that instead of your local network.
> 
> If adjusting this setting doesn't help, can you tell me a bit more about your network setup? For instance, are your Roamio and computer connected to the same ethernet or wireless router? Do you have multiple network switches or access points? Are you using MoCa?
> 
> The new Archivo beta (version 1.1.0 Beta 2) can be found at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases/tag/v1.1-beta2.


I have uninstalled, rebooted and installed the new beta and it still can't find my Roamio. Looking at the logs it finds all 3 of my unsupported Mini's LOL. But not my Roamio Pro.

I am running MoCA, but only my Mini's are on the MoCA network.
My Roamio is connected to my network via Powerline and has a static IP. 
I have set the Network in Preferences to the adapter that it should be able to find the Roamio on but no luck with that either.

Would you like the log? Should I post it here? Or email it? Let me know please. Thanks for all of you help thus far.


----------



## Robin

fflewddur said:


> Thanks for reporting this. When does Archivo hang? During downloading, while detecting commercials, while converting the video, etc.? Does it always seem to hang on the same recordings, or does restarting Archivo allow you successfully download the same recording that caused it to hang in the past?
> 
> Also, did this just start happening with today's beta release, or has it been going on with earlier releases as well?


I'm out if town but I'll reply with specifics next week.

Restarting does allow downloading a recording that was previously problematic.

It had been happening before the beta.


----------



## fflewddur

rgrounds said:


> I am running MoCA, but only my Mini's are on the MoCA network.


Thanks, this is my first confirmation that TiVo discovery works over MoCa; glad to hear it!



rgrounds said:


> My Roamio is connected to my network via Powerline and has a static IP.
> I have set the Network in Preferences to the adapter that it should be able to find the Roamio on but no luck with that either.


Ah, some googling for "powerline bonjour" suggests that a lot of Powerline adapters don't properly support mDNS (Bonjour is the trade name for mDNS, the protocol TiVo uses to advertise itself on the network). If there's a firmware update available for your Powerline adapter, I'd try that first. Second, if it's at all possible to temporarily hook the TiVo up with MoCa or directly to your router, that will at least confirm whether the problem is with the Powerline adapter, or it's something else.

Update: While not ideal, I've added an option to Archivo to manually specify your TiVo's IP address. I'll try to get a release with this fix out later this week.


----------



## fflewddur

And here it is: Archivo 1.1! This release cleans up a lot of annoyances from version 1.0, including much faster performance, the ability to archive multiple files at once, and an auto-organize feature to automatically name and sort archived recordings. Oh, and if Archivo has never been able to find your TiVo before, you can finally specify its IP address manually. Checkout the release notes for the full list of fixes and new features.

Downloads are available at https://straylightlabs.net/archivo/#download. I'm going to be out of town for a few days, so I'm waiting to turn on the update notification for existing users until after I return. Those of you following this thread get the release a little bit early 

As always, if you find a problem with Archivo, let me know about it on GitHub.


----------



## aaronwt

Thanks!!!


----------



## Zonker007

fflewddur said:


> the ability to archive multiple files at once, and an auto-organize feature to automatically name and sort archived recordings.


When you shift+click to select multiple files, is it still supposed to prompt you to save each file? Seem counter intuitive. Shouldn't it just save them to the destination you selected in the Save Dialog Box? Deleting at the Series level does the same thing.. prompts for each episode.

Z


----------



## rgreenpc

fflewddur said:


> And here it is: Archivo 1.1! This release cleans up a lot of annoyances from version 1.0, including much faster performance, the ability to archive multiple files at once, and an auto-organize feature to automatically name and sort archived recordings. Oh, and if Archivo has never been able to find your TiVo before, you can finally specify its IP address manually. Checkout the release notes for the full list of fixes and new features.


Thanks for such an awesome program. Couple of questions (or requests)...

1. Is it possible to run this as a service so it starts and runs automatically?

2. Is it possible to exclude channels (like HBO)


----------



## rgreenpc

fflewddur said:


> Yeah, I add the archived videos to iTunes and stream them to my Apple TV all the time.


Do you use PLEX (my current choice) or how do you get them into AppleTV (my wife wants those everywhere)


----------



## rgreenpc

Robin said:


> I'm out if town but I'll reply with specifics next week.
> 
> Restarting does allow downloading a recording that was previously problematic.
> 
> It had been happening before the beta.


Feature Request: Give a verbose reason for a failed download. So we can report back to you.

I have a bunch that have failed... but I will try a restart.


----------



## Fofer

rgreenpc said:


> Do you use PLEX (my current choice) or how do you get them into AppleTV (my wife wants those everywhere)


Once the videos are imported into iTunes, the AppleTV can stream them, via Home Sharing.

The Plex client for AppleTV 4 remains an option as well.


----------



## rgreenpc

Fofer said:


> Once the videos are imported into iTunes, the AppleTV can stream them, via Home Sharing.
> 
> The Plex client for AppleTV 4 remains an option as well.


If you import into iTunes does it preserve the metadata?


----------



## fcfc2

rgreenpc said:


> Thanks for such an awesome program. Couple of questions (or requests)...
> 
> 1. Is it possible to run this as a service so it starts and runs automatically?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to exclude channels (like HBO)


It is possible to get Archivo to load at startup if you are running Windows anyway. There are directions here to add any program you want, http://www.howtogeek.com/208224/how...and-folders-to-system-startup-in-windows-8.1/
If by starts and runs automatically, you mean somehow selects all the programs you have recorded...that aren't copy protected, and bypasses certain providers (HBO), that would be infinitely more complex in my mind anyway. Don't have a clue.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Should I be able to download 5.1 Dolby Digital audio? Downloading Wayward Pines Season 2, I see 2.0 PCM files although I have the only setting I can find set to surround. Both TiVo and PC are connected by MoCA.


----------



## aaronwt

Chris Gerhard said:


> Should I be able to download 5.1 Dolby Digital audio? Downloading Wayward Pines Season 2, I see 2.0 PCM files although I have the only setting I can find set to surround. Both TiVo and PC are connected by MoCA.


5.1 DD audio has been there for me when I downloaded using Archivo.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

aaronwt said:


> 5.1 DD audio has been there for me when I downloaded using Archivo.


Under preferences the only choice I see is limit audio to surround or stereo and I have always had surround selected. I can't find anything regarding Dolby Digital.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

The details from a file.


----------



## aaronwt

Chris Gerhard said:


> The details from a file.
> 
> View attachment 25983


Are you positive the local broadcast for that episode was in 5.1 DD?


----------



## barbris210

This may be a stupid question but I just downloaded the release (for the first time) and although it seemed to install correctly, I can't get it to open. It sort of flashes on the screen and then disappears. Using Windows 10. Any ideas?


----------



## fcfc2

barbris210 said:


> This may be a stupid question but I just downloaded the release (for the first time) and although it seemed to install correctly, I can't get it to open. It sort of flashes on the screen and then disappears. Using Windows 10. Any ideas?


Check to see if you have Java installed on that PC or just download the latest version and install it. Then try installing Archivo again, you might need to reboot the pc.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

aaronwt said:


> Are you positive the local broadcast for that episode was in 5.1 DD?


Yes, I can play the video with DD 5.1 from the TiVo before downloading it with Archivo. I also have selected the remove commercials option, maybe that is the reason this is happening.


----------



## aaronwt

Chris Gerhard said:


> Yes, I can play the video with DD 5.1 from the TiVo before downloading it with Archivo. I also have selected the remove commercials option, maybe that is the reason this is happening.


Maybe. I don't use that option when I use Archivo.


----------



## brentil

I've stopped using the remove commercials option too as it more often than not results in garbled recordings. I didn't realize it but a good chunk of my archive recordings were perfectly fine for the first half but then after the mid episode commercials were removed the audio & video would be out of sync. I'd end up with one of two issues. Either they were just out of sync by 10+ seconds or they would be out of sync and the audio would be sped up making it unable to be understood.


----------



## fcfc2

brentil said:


> I've stopped using the remove commercials option too as it more often than not results in garbled recordings. I didn't realize it but a good chunk of my archive recordings were perfectly fine for the first half but then after the mid episode commercials were removed the audio & video would be out of sync. I'd end up with one of two issues. Either they were just out of sync by 10+ seconds or they would be out of sync and the audio would be sped up making it unable to be understood.


I just did some sampling of the recordings I have processed, I use the remove commercials and the lowest setting 480P. The first 40+ I looked at were fine as far as the audio sync is concerned, but I did find just one so far where it went totally out about half way through, it sounded like the audio was being played back at high speed and was so far out of sync I couldn't even estimate it.
I wonder if it has anything to do with the quality settings or it is just the commercial removal process that causes this.


----------



## brentil

I record all of mine at the "Limit video resolution to 1080p" and "Limit audio channels to Surround Sound."


----------



## Chris Gerhard

aaronwt said:


> Maybe. I don't use that option when I use Archivo.


I used a different computer, same Archivo settings and the file downloaded with 6 channel audio. The situation is:

Desktop Windows 10 Pro, downloads with 2 channel audio, connected to the network using MoCA.

Laptop Windows 10 Home, downloads with 6 channel audio, connected to the network by Ethernet.


----------



## aaronwt

Chris Gerhard said:


> I used a different computer, same Archivo settings and the file downloaded with 6 channel audio. The situation is:
> 
> Desktop Windows 10 Pro, downloads with 2 channel audio, connected to the network using MoCA.
> 
> Laptop Windows 10 Home, downloads with 6 channel audio, connected to the network by Ethernet.


I just tested this last night with a show. Leaving the commercials in I got six channels of audio. Removing the commercials still got me six channel audio. I was using Ethernet between all TiVos and the PC. And the PC is running Win 10 Pro.


----------



## aaronwt

brentil said:


> I record all of mine at the "Limit video resolution to 1080p" and "Limit audio channels to Surround Sound."


This is also how mine is set.


----------



## fflewddur

Zonker007 said:


> When you shift+click to select multiple files, is it still supposed to prompt you to save each file? Seem counter intuitive. Shouldn't it just save them to the destination you selected in the Save Dialog Box? Deleting at the Series level does the same thing.. prompts for each episode.
> 
> Z


Hrm, that's an interesting idea. I added the "Auto-organize" option in preferences to address this problem, but I'm not sure it's discoverable enough. Automatically selecting that mode when the user tries to archive multiple files at once might be a good middle-ground; by default, you'd still have full control over file naming for individual files, but it would default to the TiVo's metadata for naming files when multiple ones are selected. Thanks, I'll think this over


----------



## fflewddur

rgreenpc said:


> Thanks for such an awesome program. Couple of questions (or requests)...
> 
> 1. Is it possible to run this as a service so it starts and runs automatically?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to exclude channels (like HBO)


Right now, the answer to both is no. I'm probably not going to add a service feature myself (I assume you're interested in having it automatically archive certain shows whenever your PC is on, correct?), but since it's open-source, anyone is free to implement that 

As for excluding channels, yes, I plan to add an option to hide copy-protected shows. I think the default should be to display them, since it allows Archivo to explain why the show isn't available for archiving; I figured it might be confusing for a new user to start Archivo and not see some of their programs available at all. But I agree, after using it for a while, it's just annoying to see shows in the list that I can't do anything with.


----------



## fflewddur

Chris Gerhard said:


> Should I be able to download 5.1 Dolby Digital audio? Downloading Wayward Pines Season 2, I see 2.0 PCM files although I have the only setting I can find set to surround. Both TiVo and PC are connected by MoCA.


Yes, but the full 5.1 audio is only preserved with the AppleTV 3 and H.264 High Profile presets. If you save in either of those formats, you should get both stereo and 5.1 auto tracks. All of the other file formats down-mix the audio to stereo to ensure the widest range of compatibility with different playback devices.


----------



## fflewddur

brentil said:


> I've stopped using the remove commercials option too as it more often than not results in garbled recordings. I didn't realize it but a good chunk of my archive recordings were perfectly fine for the first half but then after the mid episode commercials were removed the audio & video would be out of sync. I'd end up with one of two issues. Either they were just out of sync by 10+ seconds or they would be out of sync and the audio would be sped up making it unable to be understood.


What software are you using for playback? I've noticed audio sync problems with Windows 10 Movies and TV player and Windows Media Player, while VLC, iTunes, and my Apple TV play the files back without issue. I'm not suggesting you change your preferred playback software, but I'd like to know which players are exhibiting problems so I can investigate further.


----------



## MacBrian

I'm hoping to archive a bunch of TiVo TV show recordings to my Plex media system. I'd LOVE an Archivo solution that would maintain the subtitles that TiVo captures in its recordings and have the subtitles passed inside the video file to Plex.

Question: Any progress on subtitles?

Suggestion/request: Maybe instead of completely deleting commercials, how about an option that will simply set chapter markers where the commercials are? I've been messing around with PlayOn and that's how they do it -- a chapter marker marks the commercials and their playback software uses those markers to automatically skip the commercials. That might save a lot of processing time and also reduce the risk of losing audio/video sync, etc. Unfortunately, Plex clients won't automatically skip chapters the way PlayOn's software does, but commercial skipping is a breeze in the Plex client. (Up-arrow to skip to the next chapter.) It would be great to be able to do that with TiVo recordings too!

Thanks for making Archivo such a simple piece of software to use and for all the helpful refinements, like automatically naming TV shows correctly with Season and Episode numbers!


----------



## Fofer

MacBrian said:


> Suggestion/request: Maybe instead of completely deleting commercials, how about an option that will simply set chapter markers where the commercials are? I've been messing around with PlayOn and that's how they do it -- a chapter marker marks the commercials and their playback software uses those markers to automatically skip the commercials. That might save a lot of processing time and also reduce the risk of losing audio/video sync, etc. Unfortunately, Plex clients won't automatically skip chapters the way PlayOn's software does, but commercial skipping is a breeze in the Plex client. (Up-arrow to skip to the next chapter.) It would be great to be able to do that with TiVo recordings too!


I second this request! An option like that would be super awesome. Because the "completely deleting commercials" option doesn't always work well, so I end up just disabling the option.

Setting chapter markers instead would be a nice option, as a compromise...


----------



## fcfc2

Apparently I received Tivos new Rovi guide data last night. When I did my usual morning "refresh" on Archivo and started to check for last night's latest recordings to backup, first the "refresh" was unable to "fetch" my recordings as it normally does. So, I close Archivo and restart it, it then detects and fetches my recordings, but all of the programs I had previously "archived" were no longer noted as such. Apparently this is a result of receiving the newest Rovi guide data on my Roamio. 
Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## Zonker007

Archivo is begging for a commercial skip preview.. too many of the new fall shows are starting late and cutting off early. A preview would help make sure that doesn't happen.

Thanks,


----------



## DarylO

Does anyone know how to install this app in Ubuntu 16.04? I've installed ant, and I have the latest Oracle Java virtual machine, but I'm getting the following errors:

_init.artifacts:
[taskdef] Could not load definitions from resource com/sun/javafx/tools/ant/antlib.xml. It could not be found.

BUILD FAILED
/home/darylo/archivo-1.1/build.xml:283: Problem: failed to create task or type javafx:com.sun.javafx.tools.ant:fileset
Cause: The name is undefined.
Action: Check the spelling.
Action: Check that any custom tasks/types have been declared.
Action: Check that any <presetdef>/<macrodef> declarations have taken place.
No types or tasks have been defined in this namespace yet_

Thanks!

Daryl


----------



## rhet599

This is probably the stupidest of questions, but.... This app will work with a Bolt Plus, right? The Requirements on the website specifically say "Bolt", not "Bolt series", so I just wanted to be sure. I'm probably being overly literal here, but the ability to use this app (or something like it) is a huge selling point for me in making the switch to a TiVo. I'm trying to decide which model to buy, so I just wanted to be safe and make sure this will actually work on a Plus, if I get one of those. Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## mattack

I don't have a Bolt of any kind, nor have I used Archivo, but yes, it will work.
(I use kmttg, btw, for the same purpose, with my Tivos.)


----------



## rhet599

That's great to know. I'll definitely have to check out kmttg too. Thanks!!


----------



## Zonker007

I hope development of this app isn't dead.. had so much promise

Z


----------



## HerronScott

Zonker007 said:


> I hope development of this app isn't dead.. had so much promise
> 
> Z


What more so you think is needed?

Scott


----------



## Zonker007

HerronScott said:


> What more so you think is needed?
> 
> Scott


some bug fixes that I reported and suggestion of commercial skip preview before cropping video. Perhaps integrating the SKIP feature that TiVo provides and remove ComSkip altogether?

Z


----------



## HerronScott

Zonker007 said:


> some bug fixes that I reported and suggestion of commercial skip preview before cropping video. Perhaps integrating the SKIP feature that TiVo provides and remove ComSkip altogether?
> 
> Z


I see your suggestion on commercial skip preview. What bug fixes did you report (just curious)?

Unfortunately, fflewddur hasn't been on here since August 11th. 

Scott


----------



## Zonker007

HerronScott said:


> I see your suggestion on commercial skip preview. What bug fixes did you report (just curious)?
> 
> Unfortunately, fflewddur hasn't been on here since August 11th.
> 
> Scott


I emailed him about some shows not archiving. He wrote up the bug on Issues · fflewddur/archivo · GitHub as "Shows with parentheses in their titles can't be archived"

Z


----------



## Topmounter

I'm trying Archivo on my Mac and it shows the content on my Tivo just fine, but when I click "Archive" on a program, it keeps saying "Connection Failed, retrying in x minutes" over and over. My Mac is connected to the same switch as the Tivo. Anyone know how to resolve this issue?


----------



## vbgregg

Does this app still work in MacOSX? I just downloaded it today and tried to run it, but it crashed immediately.

In the terminal app, I get the following messages:

2018-01-13 13:51:42.286 Archivo[592:8598] JRE search exception: 'launch path not accessible'
Segmentation fault: 11

Does anyone know what the problem is and/or how to fix it?

Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## Fofer

vbgregg said:


> Does this app still work in MacOSX? I just downloaded it today and tried to run it, but it crashed immediately.


Not sure what the issue is that's preventing it from launching on your end, but I can confirm that it works fine for me on macOS 10.13.2.


----------



## vbgregg

Fofer said:


> Not sure what the issue is that's preventing it from launching on your end, but I can confirm that it works fine for me on macOS 10.13.2.


Thanks for letting me know that it still works with 10.13.2. I am running 10.12.6, so I assume that should be fine.

I am not a programmer, but I googled and it looks like JRE stands for Java Runtime Environment, so perhaps my problem is related to Java. Did you have to load anything special or change any settings to get things to work?

Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## krkaufman

vbgregg said:


> I googled and it looks like JRE stands for Java Runtime Environment, so perhaps my problem is related to Java. Did you have to load anything special or change any settings to get things to work?


FYI... 


fflewddur said:


> *Archivo requires Java 8*


So you'd need to make sure the Java 8 runtime was installed.

Java SE Runtime Environment 8 - Downloads


----------



## vbgregg

krkaufman said:


> FYI...
> ​So you'd need to make sure the Java 8 runtime was installed.
> 
> Java SE Runtime Environment 8 - Downloads


Thank you very much! That worked. I had tried installing some package called Java for MacOSX, but not this particular Java package from Oracle.

Thanks again. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## krkaufman

Good to hear. Good luck.


----------



## mattack

FYI, I think kmttg has more options.


----------



## krkaufman

mattack said:


> FYI, I think kmttg has more options.


Which is a factor, I believe, Archivo's developer conceded, intending to create a simpler app.


----------



## Fofer

MUCH simpler with a much more elegant interface.


----------



## charley.rich

New user of Archivo here... The first time I tried, I successfully archived a 7 GB file from my bolt to a win 10 pro 64 PC. However, it using about 80% CPU on handbreak32. It says it will take over an hour for compressing. I am running an Intel Core2 Quad CPU with 8 GB ram. Is this insufficient for the task? Would handbreak 64 be better? suggestions? Can I kill the job and retain the uncompressed version of the file? Thanks. 

thanks,

Charley


----------



## dclive

That's an incredibly old machine - literally ten years old. As long as you're OK with letting it crank away for an hour (is there a downside? Let it run at night?) then there is no issue. Just know that a modern CPU (say, an i7-8700k) is many, many times faster.

Is Straylightlabs.com down? I can't connect.... is Archivo no more?


----------



## HerronScott

dclive said:


> Is Straylightlabs.com down? I can't connect.... is Archivo no more?


That would be a shame as the author had done a lot of good work between this and TivoLibre. He was last seen here August 11, 2016. 

Scott


----------



## fcfc2

charley.rich said:


> New user of Archivo here... The first time I tried, I successfully archived a 7 GB file from my bolt to a win 10 pro 64 PC. However, it using about 80% CPU on handbreak32. It says it will take over an hour for compressing. I am running an Intel Core2 Quad CPU with 8 GB ram. Is this insufficient for the task? Would handbreak 64 be better? suggestions? Can I kill the job and retain the uncompressed version of the file? Thanks.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Charley


You can still download the software, here, fflewddur/archivo
I doubt that the x64 version would be much quicker on that machine, but you could try it. I still use archivo on a much faster/newer machine but I have it pretty much automated and don't pay much attention. I am pretty certain if you search the settings, you will be able to save the uncompressed file but these things are LARGE. 
This software is not perfect, but considering the ease of use....it works for me.


----------



## mmartz

Seems like a number of people are having problems with a certificate_expired error which causes it to enter an infinite loop fetching recordiings.

Archivo stuck Fetching recording · Issue #121 · fflewddur/archivo


----------



## krkaufman

mmartz said:


> Seems like a number of people are having problems with a certificate_expired error which causes it to enter an infinite loop fetching recordiings.
> 
> Archivo stuck Fetching recording · Issue #121 · fflewddur/archivo


I don't know if the workaround will translate, but a similar issue was encountered by those using TiVo Desktop. See here:


gigaquad said:


> Problem solved. If you're running Tivo Desktop, just replace the two files Certificate.pem and Private.pem in "C:\Program Files (x86)\TiVo\Desktop\" with the files attached. Restart your Tivo Desktop. Profit.
> 
> Tivo Desktop.rar


----------



## rad1701

Those two certificate files don't seem to help fix the Archivo problem. It still stays in an infinite loop checking for recordings and my TivoDesktop works fine.


----------



## HerronScott

rad1701 said:


> Those two certificate files don't seem to help fix the Archivo problem. It still stays in an infinite loop checking for recordings and my TivoDesktop works fine.


I don't think he meant those 2 certificate files would fix Archivo but updating the certificates used in Archive in a similar fashion would probably fix the issue.

Scott


----------



## fcfc2

Late to the game, but someone was kind enough to update the outdated certificates and has provided a nice zip file with the necessary certificates to breath life into the stalled program, at least it did for me, gratefully. The next link it to the page where the necessary Archivo file can be found. It's toward the bottom of the page, Archivo stuck Fetching recording · Issue #121 · fflewddur/archivo
Once it is downloaded just unzip it and install/overwrite the Archivo.jar in the program folder. I had deleted the program but must have left some of the configuration files, so once I reinstalled the latest version and rebooted my computer it seems to find my tivos and is currently downloading and processing again. 
The newest but not current webpage is here, Archivo and explains you must have Java 8 or newer running to use the software.


----------



## fcfc2

fcfc2 said:


> Late to the game, but someone was kind enough to update the outdated certificates and has provided a nice zip file with the necessary certificates to breath life into the stalled program, at least it did for me, gratefully. The next link it to the page where the necessary Archivo file can be found. It's toward the bottom of the page, Archivo stuck Fetching recording · Issue #121 · fflewddur/archivo
> Once it is downloaded just unzip it and install/overwrite the Archivo.jar in the program folder. I had deleted the program but must have left some of the configuration files, so once I reinstalled the latest version and rebooted my computer it seems to find my tivos and is currently downloading and processing again.
> The newest but not current webpage is here, Archivo and explains you must have Java 8 or newer running to use the software.


bump


----------

